# Top 10 skyscraper cities fully updated



## Skyscraper nerd (Jan 5, 2020)

While researching Shenzhen I found out that the issues was not only with Shenzhen but most of the 15 top skyscrapper cities some cities had around 10-15% skyscrapers unaccounted for. I will try to give you the full data. You will find the current list here but it's not entirely correct there is some unaccounted stats. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cities_with_the_most_skyscrapers

It's based on Skyscrapercenter data but it's not entirely correct and the website itself mentions that there is undocumented skyscrapers some cities around 10%. I will add the new updated by adding these that are not accounted for then you will get a new top 10. 

- Completed constructions

1. Hong Kong (Previously 355) (Current correct data 390) After all accounts Hong Kong has increased with 35 skyscrapers if you add these that were unaccounted for but I added them now. 

2. Shenzhen (previously 235) (Current correct data 284) increases with 49 and has 96 skycrapers above 200m and reclaims 1st place in that category. update + 49


3. New York city's Data is all accounted for and correct both completed and under construction. All completed skyscrapers stand at 282. 

4. Dubai (Previously 199) (Current correct data 251) After all accounts increases with 52 skyscrapers with 95 skyscrappers over 200m returns to 2nd place on the 200m category. 


5. Shanghai (Previously 163) (Current correct data 170) After all accounts increases with 7 skyscrapers.


6. Tokyo (Previously 155) (Current Correct data 157) Increases with 2. one more was found forgotten in the proposed category

7. Kuala Lumpur (Previously 78) (Current correct data 138) Increases with 60. KL and Hong kong had the biggest increases KL jumped from 15th place to 10th. update + 34 

8. Guangzhou (Previously 115) (Current correct data 127) Increases with 12. There has been a shake up on this part of the top 10. Guangzhou jumped two spots from number 10 to number 8 over Chongqing and Chicagco

9. Chongqing (Previously 127) (Current correct data 126) falls 1 due to an error they had 127 but after correction the real data is 126. 


10. Chicago (Previously 126) (Current correct data 125) Falls 1 due to an error from the previous accunting. 






- Under construction 
(dose not include proposed, approved or on hold) - Current correct data for all Under C:

1. Dubai (67) 

2. Shenzhen (58) 

3. New york city (29) 

4. Kuala Lumpur (27)

5. Guangzhou (24)

6. Shanghai (19) 

7. Chongqing (14)

8. Tokyo (12)

9. Chicago (8)

10. Hong Kong (1)

The list above includes the top 10 cities


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice to see Melbourne cracking the top 10. Btw, are you saying the SSP database listing 39 150m+ buildings under construction in Toronto (Toronto, Mississauga) is wrong? Excluding Mississauga it says there are 36. :dunno:


----------



## Skyscraper nerd (Jan 5, 2020)

If any new buildings are topped out, completed or U/C they should be added here in this thread and added to the previous data. 

You can add a new Skyscrapper that just finished or started construction by providing a link to the official construction thread if its not accounted for.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

OK, thanks.


----------



## Skyscraper nerd (Jan 5, 2020)

isaidso said:


> Nice to see Melbourne cracking the top 10. Btw, are saying the SSP database listing 39 150m+ buildings under construction in Toronto (Toronto, Mississauga) is wrong? Excluding Mississauga it says there are 36. :dunno:


Skyscrapercenter has it for 32 and everything that is listed come thru Skyscrapercenter but they don't account for everything meaning they will leave some unaccounted with no height, date of finish, floor or anything on them and drops to the lower pages while still listed but not accounted for because they don't have the data on that specific building. The few addition you saw might be outside of being listed and recently began. You will see these pop up in the next few months being listed. 

The comment above was not a reply to you but this one is. In that one I was addressing something else


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

I wonder if there is a way to contact Skyscrapercenter and inform them of the buildings they have not accounted for. I know that there are some 50+ fl buildings in HK that they haven't taken into account, and I wish they'd be more accurate.

That said, I don't know if Wikipedia will allow you to edit the data on their page if there is no accurate source.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

LivinAWestLife said:


> I wonder if there is a way to contact Skyscrapercenter and inform them of the buildings they have not accounted for. I know that there are some 50+ fl buildings in HK that they haven't taken into account, and I wish they'd be more accurate.
> 
> That said, I don't know if Wikipedia will allow you to edit the data on their page if there is no accurate source.


You can try here!

Note: CTBUH does not accept submissions with sources that are from Emporis or Skyscaperpage as they have quite poor quality control. However a series of real estate/developer news and/or urban planning drawings as sources are fine.


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

saiho said:


> You can try here!
> 
> Note: CTBUH does not accept submissions with sources that are from Emporis or Skyscaperpage as they have quite poor quality control. However a series of real estate/developer news and/or urban planning drawings as sources are fine.


Thanks! I may try to enter some buildings that I know of, and skyscraper nerd could try to do it more extensively (since I don't know where he gets his sources).

On another note, my city is even more of a beast than I thought. I predicted NYC will surpass it this decade, but if these numbers are right then maybe even not.


----------



## Skyscraper nerd (Jan 5, 2020)

LivinAWestLife said:


> Thanks! I may try to enter some buildings that I know of, and skyscraper nerd could try to do it more extensively (since I don't know where he gets his sources).
> 
> On another note, my city is even more of a beast than I thought. I predicted NYC will surpass it this decade, but if his numbers are right then maybe even not.


Click on this link check from 764 to 801 I have identified these to be above 150m
https://www.skyscrapercenter.com/co...ison=on&output[]=list&dataSubmit=Show+Results

They are listed but unaccounted I don't think Skyscrapercenter had any information about height or date completion on them. I will try to fix all the relevant stats I think I can edit the Wikipedia page just didn't think I could edit skyscrapercenter


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

yeah, Skyscrapercenter needs something like "approximate heights" where the exact numbers maybe are not displayed, but the buildings still show up after sorting by height.

Thank you for your work, I really hope this issue can be brought to attention to CTBUH, the skyscrapercenter is the best website we have for data analysis currently. Emporis has good building data, but no way to aggregate or sort and Skyscraperpage has good visualizations, but is severely lacking in data.


----------



## Kadzman (Aug 10, 2015)

Ciudad Bristol said:


> https://flic.kr/p/2i9Qtpr https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Unaccounted 150+ m buildings in KL. The two highest buildings in the centre cluster are both around 243m(Setia Eco City - Vogue Suite One and MidValley Tower of Light) listed in many databases but the lower ones, definitely taller than 150m are not. The same with the secondary buildings coming up around TRX 106 at various stages of construction, none are listed. There are many more instances like BBCC development etc. Stand alone residential units too are vastly under reported though quite a many are over 40-storey range.


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Tel Aviv metropolitan area has 39 towers U.C ,150 +m.

more data is on Emporis , but each metro municipality (30+) is on separate page.


----------



## Skyscraper nerd (Jan 5, 2020)

Kadzman said:


> Unaccounted 150+ m buildings in KL. The two highest buildings in the centre cluster are both around 243m(Setia Eco City - Vogue Suite One and MidValley Tower of Light) listed in many databases but the lower ones, definitely taller than 150m are not. The same with the secondary buildings coming up around TRX 106 at various stages of construction, none are listed. There are many more instances like BBCC development etc. Stand alone residential units too are vastly under reported though quite a many are over 40-storey range.


I think they are in my new corrected data you can send their names to me via PM and I will check it with my own data


----------



## Skyscraper nerd (Jan 5, 2020)

I have finalized the top 10 there won't be any change everything listed is accounted for and this data is complete and good for the top 10 there might be some off-listed off-the-grid type of buildings if any they are few. I have been thru the proposed, construction, complete, and topped out categories. 

I will now begin top 20 to 50. I think that one will be much more interesting than the top ten. There will be alot of changes here and there. I forgot to mention this I will also name the buildings that were listed but not accounted that I added for each city on the top 10 (for reference sake) I will post on this thread from time to time it can serve as the ultimate data collection place for skyscrapers


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

saiho said:


> You can try here!
> 
> Note: CTBUH does not accept submissions with sources that are from Emporis or Skyscaperpage as they have quite poor quality control. However a series of real estate/developer news and/or urban planning drawings as sources are fine.


That's not possible (at least for me)

I have already submitted 5 or 6 missing buildings in Berlin and elsewhere in Germany. Always without success. hno:


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

CTBUH should employ a team of investigators who travel from city to city recording new buildings and pleading with government authorities to get detailed records.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Skyscraper nerd said:


> ...


Is it possible for you to post the data in some kind of spreadsheet, whether it is aggregated data or the buildings by itself doesn't really matter. So that we can sort by number of 200m/300m/400m buildings etc


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Here is my list of all skyscrapers in Europe if you need the data for Moscow, Istanbul and London for your Top50. 

Graphics of all skyscrapers in Europe (Com, T/O, U/C, Prep., App, Pro)


----------



## Skyscraper nerd (Jan 5, 2020)

I have completed the top 10 to 39. 
Note: All the corrections I made are listed skyscrapers in the skyscrapercenter database but just unaccounted for due to lack of height info on these skyscrapers but nonetheless listed skyscrapers and all I did is correct it by providing the height on these unaccounted skyscrapers. 

11. Bangkok (Previously 91) (Current correct data 102) Increased with 11
12. Jakarta (Previously 91) Current correct data 98) Increased 7
13. Singapore (Previously 90) Current correct data 96) Increased with 6
14. Wuhan (previously 66) (Current correct data 96) increases with 30
15. Chengdu (Previously 81) (Current correct data 86) Increased with 5
16. Shenyang (Current correct data 85)
17. Seoul (Previously 78 (Current correct data 80) increases with 2
18. Toronto (Current corret data 67) 
19. Busan (Previously 61) (Current correct data 62) increases with 1
20. Panama City (Previously 52) (Current correct data 62) increases with 10
21. Mumbai (previously 53) (current correct data 60) increases with 7
22. Nanjing (previously 58) (current correct data 59) increases with 1
23. Tianjin (previously 53) (current correct data 54) increases with 1
24. Nanning (current correct data 53)
25. Abu Dhabi (previously 38) (current correct data 53) increases with 15 
26. Miami (current correct data 53) 
27. Incheon (previously 32) (current correct data 53) increases with 21
28. Makati (previously 44) current correct data 48) increases with 4
29.Istanbul (previously 46) (current correct data 48) increases with 2
30. Melbourne (Current correct data 46)
31. Doha (previously 35) (current correct data 43) increases with 8
32. Beijing (current correct data 43)
33. Moscow (current correct data 43)
34. Dalian (current correct data 41)
35. Hangzhou (previously 39) (current correct data 41) increases 2
36. Osaka (current correct data 41)
37. Houston (current correct data 39)
38. Sydney (current correct data 35)
39. Macau (previously 32) (current correct data 33) increases with 1

Under construction category for top 10-39 coming up next and after that I will complete the thread of with the remaining top 40-50 and reference source on all increases. There has been alot of shake up in the top 10-39. Incheon had the biggest increase followed by Abu Dhabi and Bangkok.

* Normally sits at 28? but due to metro manila additionn it at 18th place with 74 skyscrappers in the metro manila area


----------



## Skyscraper nerd (Jan 5, 2020)

Top Under construction category for the top 1-50 every city's correct data is listed in this post.

Dubai: Under C: 67
Shenzhen: Under C: 58
Mumbai: Under C: 57
Toronto: Under C: 32
Shenyang: Under C: 30
New York City: Under C: 29
Kuala Lumpur: Under C: 27
Wuhan: Under C: 27
Guangzhou: Under: 24
Jakarta: Under C: 22
Melbourne: Under C:20
Nanning: Under C: 20
Shanghai: Under C: 19
Bangkok: Under C:17
Doha: Under C: 16
Chongqing: Under C: 14
Tokyo: Under C: 12
Nanjing: Under C: 12
Hangzhou: Under C: 12
Busan: Under C: 11
Miami: Under C: 11
Makati: Under C: 11
Chengdu: Under C: 10
Tianjin: Under C: 9
Chicago: Under C: 8
Moscow: Under C: 8
Changsha: Under C: 8
Seoul: Under C:7
Sydney: Under C: 7
Jinan: Under C: 7
Beijing: Under C: 6
Dalian: Under C: 6
Zhuhai: Under C: 6
Suzhou: Under C: 5
Qingdao: Under C: 4
Singapore: Under C: 3
Istanbul: Under C: 3
Osaka: Under C: 3
Houston: Under C: 3
Los Angeles: Under C: 3
Mexico City under C: 3
Nanchang: Under C: 3
Macau: Under C: 2
Xiamen: Under C: 2
San Francisco: Under C: 2
Panama City: Under C: 1
Hong Kong: Under C: 1
Abu Dhabi: Under C: 0
Incheon: Under C: 0


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

It should be noted that these figures are for 'City Proper' only.


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

^^ and luck of data in CTBUH

data from Emporis and this forum :

https://www.emporis.com/country/100066/israel

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=191875


Tel Aviv - Yafo just 52 km2 *25* towers U.C (+40 metro cities 1,516 km2 *39 *towers )

as most major cities don't have vast number of other large cities within the metro , *which have 150 +m towers* spread around.




> - Under construction (city only)
> (dose not include proposed, approved or on hold)
> 
> 1. Dubai 4,114* km2 (Previously 45) (current correct data 67)
> ...


----------



## Skyscraper nerd (Jan 5, 2020)

The final round of ranking top 40-50.

40. Changsha ( Current correct data 31)

41. Xiamen (Previously 29) (Current correct data 30) Increases with 1 and jumps over Nanchang

42. Nanchang (Current correct data 29) 

43. Sharjah (Previously 12) (Current correct data 28) Increases with 16 and biggest increase in the top 40-50. I am even surprised Sharjah has not more than 28 the skyline is filled out in Sharjah and kinda Underrated city due to siting next to hyperbolic dubai. It's like Suzhou 2.0

44. Suzhou (Current correct data 27) Speaking of Suzhou it makes the top 40-50 another amazing city that got its hype stolen due to sitting so close to Shanghai

45. Los Angles (Current correct data 26)

46. San Francisco (Current correct data 25)

47. Jinan (Current correct data 24)

48. Zhuhai (Current correct data 24)

49. Mexico City (Current correct data 23)

50. Qindao ( Current correct data 22)

Alot of big cities missed the top 50. Nothing much of change happened tho in this section of the table except Sharjah jumping up and Xiamen jumping over Nanchang. While 47. ''Tel Aviv Metro'' (Current correct data 25)


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

^^ I do apologize for my criticism below as you are doing a good job. kay:



Hebrewtext said:


> Tel Aviv - Yafo just 52 km2 *25* towers U.C (+40 metro cities 1,516 km2 *39 *towers )
> 
> as most major cities don't have vast number of other large cities within the metro , *which have 150 +m towers* spread around.


I suspect a couple of those cities in the top 10 would have significantly higher numbers if we looked at the entire metropolitan area. Toronto's count would jump to 42; 43 if the 'stop order' on one building at grade is lifted. That said, the discrepancies are greater in Vancouver. It's not top 50 by 150m+ but it does highlight the problem with using city boundaries.

*150m+ buildings (Built)*
City of Vancouver: 5
Vancouver CMA: 10

*150m+ buildings (Under construction)*
City of Vancouver: 3
Vancouver CMA: 13


----------



## Skyscraper nerd (Jan 5, 2020)

Next reference source to all increases for each city starting with Hong Kong. 


1 Tseung Kwan O Plaza 1	Hong Kong (CN)	- 186.48M -	56	2004	concrete	residential
2 Tseung Kwan O Plaza 2	Hong Kong (CN)	- 186.48M -	56	2004	concrete	residential
3 Tseung Kwan O Plaza 3	Hong Kong (CN)	- 186.48M -	56	2004	concrete	residential
4 Tseung Kwan O Plaza3A	Hong Kong (CN)	-186.48M - 56	2004	concrete	residential
5 Tseung Kwan O Plaza 5	Hong Kong (CN)	- 186.48M -	56	2004	concrete	residential
6 Tseung Kwan O Plaza 6	Hong Kong (CN)	- 186.48M -	56	2004	concrete	residential
7 Tseung Kwan O Plaza 7	Hong Kong (CN)	- 186.48M -	56	2004	concrete	residential
8 Tseung Kwan O Plaza 8	Hong Kong (CN)	- 186.48M -	56	2004	concrete	residential
9 The Hermitage 1-3	Hong Kong (CN)	-	- 183.15m	55	2011	concrete	residential
10 The Apex Tower 1	Hong Kong (CN)	-	- 173.16m	52	2007	concrete	residential
11 The Apex Tower 2	Hong Kong (CN)	-	-173.16m	52	2007	concrete	residential
12 The Legend Tower 1	Hong Kong (CN)	-	-173.16m	52	2006	concrete	residential
13 The Legend Tower 2	Hong Kong (CN)	-	- 173.16m	52	2006	concrete	residential
14 The Legend Towers 3 and 5	Hong Kong (CN)	- 173.16m	-	52	2006	concrete	residential
15 Central Park Towers 2-3	Hong Kong (CN)	- 167.90m -	51	2006	concrete	residential
16 Central Park Towers 5-6	Hong Kong (CN)	- 167.90m	-	51	2006	concrete	residential
17 Central Park Towers 7-8	Hong Kong (CN)	- 162m	-	51	2010	concrete	residential
18 Central Park Towers 9	Hong Kong (CN)	-	- 162m - 51	2010	concrete	residential
19 Chelsea Court 1	Hong Kong (CN)	- -170 m -	51	2005	concrete	residential
20 Hampton Place 1-3	Hong Kong (CN)	- - 169.83m	-	51	2003	concrete	residential
21 Sham Wan Towers 1	Hong Kong (CN)	-	- 169.83m -	51	2003	concrete	residential
22 Sham Wan Towers 2	Hong Kong (CN)	-	- 169.83m -	51	2003	concrete	residential
23 Central Park Towers 1	Hong Kong (CN)	-	- 167.90m -	50	2006	concrete	residential
24 Harbour Green Tower 5	Hong Kong (CN)	- 166.50m	-	50	2007	concrete	residential
25 Harbour Green Tower 6	Hong Kong (CN)	- 166.50m	-	50	2007	concrete	residential
26 The Pacifica 1	Hong Kong (CN)	- 166.50m	-	50	2005	concrete	residential
27 The Pacifica 2-5	Hong Kong (CN)	- 166.50m	-	50	2005	concrete	residential
28 The Pacifica 6	Hong Kong (CN)	- 166.50m	-	50	2005	concrete	residential
29 The Pacifica 7	Hong Kong (CN)	- 166.50m	-	50	2005	concrete	residential
30 The Hermitage 6-8 Hong Ko (CN)-163.17m	-	49	2011	concrete	residential
31 18 Farm Road	Hong Kong (CN)	- 159.84m	-	48	2004	concrete	residential
32 Harbour Green Tower 3 H-K (CN)	-159.84m	-	48	2007	concrete	residential
33 Lake Silver Tower 6	H.K (CN)	-156.51 m	-	47	2009	concrete	residential
34 Lake Silver Tower 7	H.K (CN)	-156.51m	-	47	2009	concrete	residential
35 Lake Silver Tower 5	H.K (CN)	-153.18 m	-	45	2009	concrete	residential

Dubai: 

1. Juma Al Majid Tower	Dubai (AE)	-204.99m -	50	2017	concrete	residential
2. Park Tower 1	Dubai (AE)	- 200.89m	-	49	2011	concrete	residential / office 
3. Park Tower 2	Dubai (AE)	- 200.89m	-	49	2011	concrete	residential / office
4. Marina Arcade	Dubai (AE)	-192.69m	-	48	2017	concrete	residential / hotel
5. The One Tower	Dubai (AE)	-209.09m	-	48	2014	concrete	office
6. Trident Grand Residence	Dubai (AE)	- 184.49m	-	45	2010	concrete	residential
7. Upper Crest	Dubai (AE)	-180.39m	-	44	2017	concrete	residential
8. Westburry Square 1	Dubai (AE)	-180.39m	-	44	2015	concrete	residential
9. Currency House Residence	Dubai (AE)	-151.69m	-	43	2010	concrete	office
10. HDS Business Centre	Dubai (AE)	- 159.89m -	42	2011	concrete	commercial
11. Api Trio Tower 1	Dubai (AE)	-160M	-	41	2013 office
12. Api Trio Tower 2	Dubai (AE)	-160M	-	41	2013 office
13. Api Trio Tower 3	Dubai (AE)	-160M	-	41	2013 office
14. Hilton Dubai/Al Habtoor City hotel	Dubai (AE)	-168.09m	-	41	2016	concrete	hotel
15. Mada Residences	Dubai (AE)	-168.09m	-	41	2018	concrete	residential
16. Marina Quays West	Dubai (AE)	-168.09m	-	41	2010	concrete	residential
17. Control Tower	Dubai (AE)	-155.79m	-	38	2009 office
18. Marina Plaza	Dubai (AE)	-155m	-	38	2011	concrete	office
19. La Riviera Tower	Dubai (AE)	-151.69m	-	37	2006	concrete	residential
20. Westburry Square 2	Dubai (AE)	- 163.99m	-	37	2015	concrete	office
21. No.9	Dubai (AE)	- 151.69M	-	36	2019	concrete	residential
22. Taj Jumeirah lake towers Dubai (AE)	- 204.99m	-	35	2015	concrete	hotel
23. BLVD Crescent Tower 2/1	Dubai (AE)	- 192.69m	-	39	- 2019	concrete	residential
24. Reef Residence	Dubai (AE)	-159.89m	-	38	- 2018 residential
25. Tiara United towers 1 - 194M - 47 - Skyscraper - 2020
26. Tiara United Towers 2- 194M - 47 Skyscraper - 2020
27. Boulevard Point	Dubai (AE)	279.8	918	69	2020	concrete	residential
28. BLVD Heights Tower 1	Dubai	- 163.99 m	-	53	2020	concrete	residential
29. BLVD Heights Tower 2	Dubai	- 163.99 m	-	46	2020	concrete	residential
30. MBL Residence	Dubai (AE)	- 172.19m	-	43	-	concrete	residential
31. Dubai Creek Residences 4	Dubai (AE)	- 168.09 m - 41	-	2019	concrete	residential
32. Dubai Creek Residences 3	Dubai (AE)	-168.09 m	- 41	-	2019	concrete	residential



Shanghai: 

1.Huaihai Plaza/International Square	Shanghai (CN)	-176.24m	-	45	- office
2.Sino Life Tower	Shanghai (CN)	-156.66m	-	40	2003 office
3.Tomson Riviera Garden 3	Shanghai (CN)	-156.66m	-	40	2005	concrete	residential
4.Tomson Riviera Garden 4	Shanghai (CN)	-156.66m	-	40	2005	concrete	residential
5.Fraser Suites Top Glory Tower 4	Shanghai (CN)	-156.66m	-	38	2005	concrete	serviced apartments
6.Fraser Suites Top Glory Tower 1	Shanghai (CN)	-156.66m	-	37	2005	concrete	serviced apartments
7.Fraser Suites Top Glory Tower 3	Shanghai (CN)	-156.66m	-	36	2005	concrete	serviced apartments

Guangzhou:

1 Golden Bay Garden Tower 1	Guangzhou (CN)	-160.27m	-	44	2004 residential
2 Golden Bay Garden Tower 2	Guangzhou (CN)	-160.27m	-	44	2004 residential
3 Golden Bay Garden Tower 3	Guangzhou (CN)	-160.27m	-	44	2004 residential
4 Jude Mansion Towers 4	Guangzhou (CN)	-161.85 m	-	44	2012 residential
5 Jude Mansion Towers 5	Guangzhou (CN)	-161.85 m	-	44	2012 residential
6 Poly World Trade Center Block D	Guangzhou (CN)	-168.00m	-	44	2012	concrete	hotel
7 Poly World Trade Center Block F	Guangzhou (CN)	-168.00m	-	44	2012	concrete	hotel
8 King Peak Garden Block B	Guangzhou (CN)	-156.36m
40	2008 residential
9 King Peak Garden Block C	Guangzhou (CN)	-156.36m
40	2008 residential
10 Tianhui Plaza C1	Guangzhou (CN) -183.90m	- 188	617	55	
11 Shangri-La Hotel Guangzhou	Guangzhou (CN)	-150m	-	39	2006	steel	hotel
12 Guangzhou Nimble Square 3	Guangzhou (CN)	- 150m -	492	31	2020	concrete	hotel / retail

Kuala Lumpur:

1. Arte Plus Tower 2	Kuala Lumpur (MY)	-202.88m	-	50	2018	concrete	residential
2. KL Gateway Premium Residences	Kuala Lumpur (MY)	-170.42m	-	46	2019	concrete	residential
3. Arte Plus Tower 1	Kuala Lumpur (MY)	- 227.23m	-	44	2018	concrete	residential
4. Grand Hyatt Hotel	Kuala Lumpur (MY)	-174.48m	-	43	2012	concrete	hotel
5. KL Gateway Corporate Office Tower 1	Kuala Lumpur (MY)	-170.42m	-	43	2017	concrete	office / retail
6. Le Nouvel Tower 2	Kuala Lumpur (MY)	-174.48m -	43	2016	concrete	serviced apartments
7. One Central Park	Kuala Lumpur (MY)	-174.48m	-	43	2016	concrete	residential
8. Sky Suites @ KLCC D	Kuala Lumpur (MY)	- 174.48m	-	43	2019	concrete	hotel
9. Lakeville Residence Tower A	Kuala Lumpur (MY)	-170.42m	-	42	2018	concrete	residential
10. Lakeville Residence Tower B	Kuala Lumpur (MY)	-170.42m	-	42	2018	concrete	residential
11 Lakeville Residence Tower C	Kuala Lumpur (MY)	-170.42m	-	42	2019	concrete	residential
12 Lakeville Residence Tower D	Kuala Lumpur (MY)	-170.42m	-	42	2019	concrete	residential
13 Lakeville Residence Tower E	Kuala Lumpur (MY)	-170.42m	-	42	2018	concrete	residential
14 Pavilion Residences Tower 2	Kuala Lumpur (MY)	-154.00m	-	40	2009	concrete	residential
15 Nadi Bangsar	Kuala Lumpur (MY)	-162.31m	-	39	2016	concrete	serviced apartments
16 KL Gateway Corporate Office Tower 2	Kuala Lumpur (MY)	-170.42m	-	38	2017	concrete	office / retail
17 Lakeville Residence Tower F	Kuala Lumpur (MY)	- 153m	-	38	2018	concrete	residential
18 LTH Tower	Kuala Lumpur (MY)	-154.19m	-	38	2015 office
19 The RuMa Hotel & Residences	Kuala Lumpur (MY)	-162.31m	-	37	2018	concrete	residential / hotel
20 VERVE Suites @ Viva Tower	Kuala Lumpur (MY)	-150.13m	-	37	2009	concrete	residential
21 Arte Plus Tower 3	Kuala Lumpur (MY)	- 178.54m	-	36	2018	concrete	residential
22 KL Gateway Residences 1	Kuala Lumpur (MY)	-154.19m	-	36	2017	concrete	residential / retail
23 KL Gateway Residences 2	Kuala Lumpur (MY)	-154.19m	-	36	2017	concrete	residential / retail
24 One KL	Kuala Lumpur (MY)	-155.00m	-	35	2009	concrete	residential
25 Serini Melawati 1	Kuala Lumpur (MY)	-	-156.14m	-	2018 residential
26 Serini Melawati 2	Kuala Lumpur (MY)	-	-156.14m	-	2018 residential


Bangkok

1. Waterford Diamond Tower	Bangkok (TH)	- 173.66 m -	47	1999	concrete	residential
2. M Ladprao	Bangkok (TH)	- 166.11 m	-	45	2014	steel	residential
3. Paholyothin Place	Bangkok (TH)	- 169.88m	-	45	1993 office
4. Amanta Lumpini	Bangkok (TH)	- 166.11m	-	44	2010	concrete	residential
5. GMM Grammy Place	Bangkok (TH)	- 162.33 m	-	43	1999	concrete	office
6. AIA Capital Center	Bangkok (TH)	-154.89 m	-	42	2014 office
7. Column Bangkok	Bangkok (TH)	-169.88 m	-	42	2006	concrete	hotel / office
8. SV Tower 6	Bangkok (TH)	- 158.55 m	-	42	1995	concrete	residential
9. Central Embassy & Park Hyatt Bangkok	Bangkok (TH)	- 151.00 m-	41	2016	concrete	hotel / retail
10. Pathumwan Resort	Bangkok (TH)	- 151.00 m	-	40	1998	concrete	residential
11. SV Tower 5	Bangkok (TH)	- 151.00 m	-	40	1995	concrete	residential

Jakarta:

1. SOHO @ Podomoro City	Jakarta (ID)	- 187.08 m	-	46	2017 residential / office / retail
2. District 8 Office Tower 2	Jakarta (ID)	- 174.88 m	-	43	2018	concrete	office
3. Ancol Mansion Tower 1	Jakarta (ID)	- 166.74 m	-	42	2011 residential / retail
4. Ancol Mansion Tower 2	Jakarta (ID)	- 166.74 m	-	42	2011 residential / retail
5. City lofts/ Sudirman	Jakarta (ID)	- 162.68 m	-	41	2007 residential / office
6. Menara Sentraya	Jakarta (ID)	- 158.61 m	-	39	2015 office
7. Grand Slipi Tower	Jakarta (ID)	- 158.61 m	-	37	- office
8. Indofood Tower	Jakarta (ID)	- 154.54 m	-	36	- office

Singapore: 

1. Nouvel 18 at Anderson Road Tower A	Singapore (SG)	- 155.00 m	-	36	2014 residential
2. Nouvel 18 at Anderson Road Tower B	Singapore (SG)	- 155.00 m	-	36	2014	concrete	residential
3. Sculptura Ardmore	Singapore (SG)	- 150.00 m	-	36	2014	concrete	residential
4. One Marina Boulevard	Singapore (SG)	- 163.00 m	-	32	2004 office
5. SBF Center	Singapore (SG)	- 187.00 m	-	32	2016 office

Chengdu:

1. Yintai Center Tower 4	Chengdu (CN)	- 185.00 m	-	46	2016	concrete	residential
2. Global Times Center	Chengdu (CN)	- 243.00 m -	45	2016	concrete	office
3. Yintai Center Tower 2	Chengdu (CN)	- 195.00 m	-	39	2016	concrete	office
4. Yintai Center Tower 3	Chengdu (CN)	- 195.00 m	-	39	2016	concrete	office
5. Park Avenue Heights	Chengdu (CN)	- -	37	- residential

Seoul: 

1. Seogyo Xi West Valley Residential Tower A	Seoul (KR)	- 180.00 m	-	39	2012	concrete	residential
2. Seogyo Xi West Valley Residential Tower B	Seoul (KR)	- 180.00 m	-	39	2012	concrete	residential


Busan: 

1. Centum Sky Biz	Busan (KR)	- 154.74 m	-	42	2017	concrete	residential / office

Panama City:

1. Le Mar	Panama City (PA)	- 170.04 m	-	51	2011	concrete	residential
2. Altamar del Este	Panama City (PA)	- 150.03 m	-	49	2010	concrete	residential
3. D1 Tower	Panama City (PA)	- 160.03 m	-	48	2013	concrete	residential
4. Luxor 300	Panama City (PA)	- 160.03 m	-	48	2016	concrete	residential
5. Oceanaire	Panama City (PA)	- 156.70 m	-	48	2011	concrete	residential
6. Panama Bay Tower	Panama City (PA)	- 150.03 m	-	45	2010	concrete	residential
7. Serenity at the Bay	Panama City (PA)	- 153.37 -	45	2010	concrete	residential
8. Ocean Drive	Panama City (PA)	- 150.03 m	-	43	2008	concrete	residential
9. Platinum Tower	Panama City (PA)	158.5	520	47	1996	concrete	residential
10. Hotel Las Americas Golden Tower	Panama City (PA)	151.8	498	31	2016	concrete	hotel

Mumbai:

1. Omkar Alta Monte Tower C	Mumbai (IN)	- 218.30 m	-	58	2017	concrete	residential
2. Oberoi Esquire A	Mumbai (IN)	- 182.65 m	-	53	2018	concrete	residential
3. Oberoi Esquire B	Mumbai (IN)	- 182.65 m	-	53	2018	concrete	residential
4. Oberoi Esquire C	Mumbai (IN)	- 182.65 m	-	53	2018	concrete	residential
5. Lodha Primero	Mumbai (IN)	- 189.95 m	-	52	2014	concrete	residential
6. Sarvodaya Heights	Mumbai (IN)	- 160.73 m	-	52	2012	concrete	residential
7. Indiabulls Sky	Mumbai (IN)	- 175.34 m	-	48	2016	concrete	residential

Nanjing:

1. Nanjing Shimao Riviera New City 2	Nanjing (CN)	- 198.04 m	-	50	-	concrete	residential


Abu Dhabi:

1. Marina Blue	Abu Dhabi (AE)	- 211.57 m	-	51	2010	concrete	residential
2. Ocean Terrace	Abu Dhabi (AE)	- 207.42 m	-	50	2011	concrete	residential
3. Tala Tower	Abu Dhabi (AE)	- 203.27 m	-	49	2013	concrete	residential
4. Burooj Views	Abu Dhabi (AE)	- 186.68 m	-	45	2012	concrete	residential
5. Horizon Tower B	Abu Dhabi (AE)	- 182.53 m	-	44	2017	concrete	residential
6. Al Maha Tower	Abu Dhabi (AE)	- 178.38 m	-	43	2011	concrete	residential
7. Marina Heights 1	Abu Dhabi (AE)	- 178.38 m	-	43	2011	concrete	residential
8. Marina Heights 2	Abu Dhabi (AE)	- 178.38 m	-	43	2011	concrete	residential
9. RAK Tower	Abu Dhabi (AE)	- 178.38 m	-	43	2011	concrete	residential
10. Al Durrah Tower North	Abu Dhabi (AE)	- 165.94 m	-	40	2013	concrete	residential
11. Al Durrah Tower South	Abu Dhabi (AE)	- 165.94 m	-	40	2013	concrete	residential
12. Dusit Thani Hotel	Abu Dhabi (AE)	- 153.49 m	-	40	2013	concrete	serviced apartments / hotel
13. Silver Wave Tower	Abu Dhabi (AE)	- 157.64 m	-	38	2009 residential / office
14. Solaris Omega	Abu Dhabi (AE)	- 186.68 m	-	38	2016	concrete	office
15. Al Jazeera Tower	Abu Dhabi (AE)	- 153.49 m	-	36	2016	concrete	residential

Incheon: 

1.	Songdo Campus Town 101	Incheon (KR)	- 206.97 m	-	55	2016	concrete	residential
2.	Hakic Exllu Tower A	Incheon (KR)	- 199.45 m	-	53	2010	concrete	residential
3.	Cheongna Daewoo Prugio Tower 2	Incheon (KR)	- 188.16 m	-	50	2014	concrete	residential
4.	Cheongna Daewoo Prugio Tower 3	Incheon (KR)	- 184.39 m	-	49	2013	concrete	residential
5. Songdo Campus Town 102	Incheon (KR)	- 184.39 m	-	49	2016	concrete	residential
6. Songdo Campus Town 104	Incheon (KR)	- 184.39 m	-	49	2016	concrete	residential
7. Cheongna Daewoo Prugio Tower 4	Incheon (KR)	- 180.63 m	-	48	2013	concrete	residential
8. Cheongna Lotte Castle Premium Town Tower 2	Incheon (KR)	- 158.05 m	-	47	2013	concrete	residential
9. Cheongna Lotte Castle Premium Town Tower 3	Incheon (KR)	- 158.05 m	-	47	2013	concrete	residential
10. Cheongna Lotte Castle Premium Town Tower 4	Incheon (KR)	- 158.05 m	-	47	2013	concrete	residential
11. Songdo Campus Town 103	Incheon (KR)	- 176.87 m	-	47	2016	concrete	residential
12. Songdo Campus Town 105	Incheon (KR)	- 176.87 m	-	47	2016	concrete	residential
13. Songdo Campus Town Sky 201	Incheon (KR)	- 176.87 m	-	47	2016	concrete	residential
14. Songdo Campus Town 106	Incheon (KR)	- 173.10 m	-	46	2016	concrete	residential
15. Songdo Campus Town Sky 202	Incheon (KR)	- 173.10 m	-	46	2016	concrete	residential
16. Hakic Exllu Tower B	Incheon (KR)	- 173.10 m	-	42	2010	concrete	residential
17. Yeonsu Daewoo Prugio Park View Tower B	Incheon (KR)	- 169 m	-	40	2011	concrete	residential
18. Yeonsu Daewoo Prugio Park View Tower C	Incheon (KR)	- 169 m	-	40	2011	concrete	residential
19. Cheongna Daewoo Prugio Tower 2	Incheon (KR)	- 188 m	-	50	2014	concrete	residential
20. Cheongna Daewoo Prugio Tower 3	Incheon (KR)	- 184 m	-	49	2013	concrete	residential
21. Hanhwa Eco Metro Dream World Phase 3 Tower B	Incheon (KR)	- 188 m	-	46	2014 residential

Makati:

1. Karov	Makati (PH)	- 213.66 m	-	56	2018	concrete	residential
2. Sakura	Makati (PH)	- 194.59 m	-	51	2018	concrete	residential
3. Lincoln	Makati (PH)	- 179.32 m	-	47	2018	concrete	residential
4. Eton Tower	Makati (PH)	- 156.43 m	-	41	2016	concrete	residential / office / retail

Istanbul:

1. Fairmont Istanbul	Istanbul (TR)	- 156.00 m	-	40	2016	concrete	serviced apartments / hotel
2. Quasar Residences	Istanbul (TR)	- 156.00 m	-	40	2016	concrete	residential / office

Doha:

1. Al Majed Tower Doha (QA)	- 208.90 m	-	50	-	concrete	residential
2. Fraser Suites West Bay Doha	Doha (QA)	- 192.18 m	-	46	2017	concrete	serviced apartments
3. Al Jassimya Tower	Doha (QA)	- 175.47 m	-	42	2013	concrete	office
4. AKH Tower	Doha (QA)	- 150.00 m	-	39	2010	concrete	office
5. Al Abdul Wahab Gholam Tower	Doha (QA)	- 162.94 m	-	39	2016	concrete	residential / hotel
6. Governor West Bay Suites and Residences	Doha (QA)	- 175.47 m	-	38	- residential / hotel
7. Al Jazeera Tower	Doha (QA)	- 162.94 m	-	37	2007 office
8. Laffan Tower	Doha (QA)	- 150.40 m	-	36	2009 office

Hangzhou:

1. Wanxiang City Tower 2	Hangzhou (CN)	- 200.00 m	-	48	2015	composite	
2. New World Lijing Tower Hangzhou (CN)	- 206.00 m	-	39	2016	composite	residential

Macau:

1. JW Marriott Hotel, Macau	Macau (CN)	- 152.10 m	-	-	2015 hotel / casino

Xiamen: 

1. Lucheng Plaza Tower 2	Xiamen (CN)	- 169.15 m	-	45	2018	composite	residential

Sharjah: 

1. Sarh Al Emarat Tower	Sharjah (AE)	- 220.82 m	-	55	2013	concrete	residential / office
2. Al Mamzar Tower	Sharjah (AE)	- 201.11 m	-	51	2014	concrete	residential
3. Danat Al-Khan Tower	Sharjah (AE)	- 201.11 m	-	51	2009	concrete	residential
4. Palm Tower 3	Sharjah (AE)	- 201.11 m	-	50	-	concrete	residential
5. Blue Tower	Sharjah (AE)	- 189.28 m	-	48	2006	concrete	residential
6. Al Rund Tower	Sharjah (AE)	- 185.33 m	-	47	2008	concrete	residential
7. Al Shadh Tower	Sharjah (AE)	- 181.39 m	-	47	2006	concrete	residential
8. Al Sondos Tower	Sharjah (AE)	- 185.33 m	-	47	2007	concrete	residential
9. Al Anwar Tower Sharjah (AE)	- 181.39 m	-	46	2006	concrete	residential
10. Golden Sands Tower	Sharjah (AE)	- 173.50 m	-	44	2013	concrete	residential
11. Business Tower - Al Majaz 2	Sharjah (AE)	- 161.68 m	-	41	2015 office
12. Al Mohannad Tower	Sharjah (AE)	- 157.73 m	-	40	2006	concrete	residential
13. Bin Ham Tower 1	Sharjah (AE)	- 157.73 m	-	40	2008	concrete	residential
14. Bin Ham Tower 2	Sharjah (AE)	- 157.73 m	-	40	2008	concrete	residential
15. Bin Ham Tower 3	Sharjah (AE)	- 157.73 m	-	40	2008	concrete	residential
16. Bin Dhaen Tower	Sharjah (AE)	- 165.62 m	-	33	2012	concrete	residential

Note: Tokyo was corrected by someone on skyscrapercenter (not included for that reason) The above list is all the increases for every city that had an increase

Update: 

Additional increases for Shenzhen, Dubai and Kuala Lumpur: 

Kuala Lumpur: It could have had 8 more skyscrapers but they seem to be outside the KL admin zone and part of KL metro not proper city I had counted out a skyscraper that was 300-500 meters outside the KL admin zone but overall KL saw an additional increase of 34 skyscrapers. 

1.	The Westside 3	The Westside 3.jpg	186.6 (612)	46	2018	Bandar Menjalara	3°11′02.6″N 101°37′27.4″E	[67]
2.	Park Hill Residence A	Parkhill Residence at dusk.jpg	182.6 (597)	45	2018	Bukit Jalil	3°03′18.8″N 101°41′45.3″E	[70]
3.	Park Hill Residence B	182.6 (597)	45	2018	Bukit Jalil	3°03′22.3″N 101°41′44.9″E	[71]
4.	The Henge Kepong A	The Henge Kepong.jpg	178.5 (585)	45	2018	Kepong 3°13′14.8″N 101°38′27.9″E	[73]
5.	The Henge Kepong B	178.5 (585)	45	2018	Kepong	3°13′16.3″N 101°38′28.9″E	[74]
6.	The Henge Kepong C	178.5 (585)	45	2018	Kepong	3°13′18.1″N 101°38′30.2″E	[75]
7.	The Henge Kepong D	178.5 (585)	45	2018	Kepong	3°13′14.8″N 101°38′30.5″E	[76]
8.	The Establishment	The Establishment KL Sentral.jpg	178 (584)	41	2017	Brickfields	3°07′40.7″N 101°40′49.3″E	[78]
9.	Crest Tower 2	Crest Sultan Ismail KL.jpg	178 (584)	44	2014	Kg. Baru	3°09′31.9″N 101°42′19.6″E	[81]
10.	Seni Mont' Kiara A 172 (564)	43	2011	Mont' Kiara	3°10′12.7″N 101°39′33.0″E	[93]
11.	Seni Mont' Kiara B	172 (564)	43	2011	Mont' Kiara	3°10′16.8″N 101°39′32.9″E	[94]
12.	Mont' Kiara Bayu	Mont' Kiara Bayu.jpg	171.4 (562)	42	2002	Mont' Kiara	3°10′21.9″N 101°39′13.0″E	[95]
13.	9 Seputeh A 170 (558)	44	2019	Taman Desa	3°06′17.8″N 101°40′34.8″E	[101]
14.	9 Seputeh C	170 (558)	44	2019	Taman Desa	3°06′21.8″N 101°40′36.1″E	[102]
15.	Desa Green Serviced Apartments 1 166.4 (546)	40	2016	Taman Desa	3°06′19.4″N 101°41′42.9″E	[116]
16.	Desa Green Serviced Apartments 2	166.4 (546)	40	2016	Taman Desa	3°06′20.6″N 101°41′41.1″E	[117]
17.	Desa Green Serviced Apartments 3	166.4 (546)	40	2016	Taman Desa	3°06′18.5″N 101°41′40.4″E	[118]
18.	MK28 Tower 1 166.3 (545)	40	2013	Mont' Kiara	3°10′24.5″N 101°39′08.9″E	[119]
19.	MK28 Tower 2	166.3 (545)	40	2013	Mont' Kiara	3°10′24.7″N 101°39′05.4″E	[120]
20.	The Oval West Tower 166 (544)	41	2009	KLCC	3°09′22.1″N 101°43′06.8″E	[121]
21.	The Oval East Tower	166 (544)	41	2009	KLCC	3°09′22.4″N 101°43′09.1″E	[122]
22.	The Westside 2 165 (541)	41	2015	Bandar Menjalara	3°11′03.8″N 101°37′23.7″E	[123]
23.	Eco Sky by Eco World A 162.2 (532)	40	2018	Taman Wahyu	3°13′05.6″N 101°40′13.5″E	[125]
24.	Eco Sky by Eco World B 162.2 (532)	40	2018	Taman Wahyu	3°13′08.4″N 101°40′12.7″E	[126]
25.	Eco Sky by Eco World C 162.2 (532)	40	2018	Taman Wahyu	3°13′11.7″N 101°40′14.7″E	[127]
26.	Celeste @ Setia Sky Residences 162 (531)	40	2016	Titiwangsa	3°10′06.0″N 101°42′39.3″E	[128]
27.	Divina @ Setia Sky Residences	162 (531)	40	2014	Titiwangsa	3°10′06.2″N 101°42′37.4″E	[129]
28.	Boheme @ Setia Sky Residences	162 (531)	40	2013	Titiwangsa	3°10′06.6″N 101°42′35.3″E	[130]
29.	Alia @ Setia Sky Residences	162 (531)	40	2013	Titiwangsa	3°10′05.8″N 101°42′33.6″E	[131]
30.	The Vertical Corporate Tower 1 161.4 (529)	40	2016	Bangsar South	3°06′40.7″N 101°39′57.6″E	[133]
31.	The Vertical Corporate Tower	161.4 (529)	40	2016	Bangsar South	3°06′42.7″N 101°39′57.9″E	[134]
32.	Mercu Zikay 161 (528)	40	2017	Kg. Baru	3°09′48.1″N 101°42′09.9″E	[138]
33.	The Vertical Business Suites Tower B 158.1 (518)	38	2015	Bangsar South	3°06′37.6″N 101°39′58.0″E	[143]
34.	Malaysia Airlines Building 151 (495)	36	1985	Golden Triangle	3°09′07.3″N 101°42′32.7″E	[157]


Dubai:

Several buildings had incorrect estimation specifically at some less interesting residential blocks and saw overall an increase of 20 new skyscrapers. Dubai also has naming issues example Concorde is not Concord they are to different buildings and located in toally different places than you have the same generic names like the Addresse, residences, Court, Tower etc etc. 

1.	Sofitel Dubai Wafi - 205m	50	skyscraper	2019 
2.	29 Burj Dubai Boulevard 2 184 m	45	skyscraper	2013	
3.	29 Burj Dubai Boulevard 1 184 m	45	skyscraper	2013	
4.	The Adress Dubai Marina	14	180 m	44	skyscraper	2009	
7.	The Residences Phase 2 Tower 1 168 m	41	skyscraper	2007	
8.	Al Habtoor Tower	18	164 m	40	skyscraper	2008	
9.	Concord Tower	7	164 m	40	skyscraper	2007	
10.	Rimal 3 164 m	40	skyscraper	2007	
11.	The Paloma	2	160 m	39	high-rise building	2008	
12.	Rimal 5 160 m	39	high-rise building	2007	
13.	Sadaf 2 156 m	38	high-rise building	2007	
14.	Rimal 2 156 m	38	high-rise building	2007	
15.	Ghalia 156 m	38	high-rise building	2018	
16.	Sadaf 1 156 m	38	high-rise building	-	
17	Burj Safa/al safa tower 156 m	38	high-rise building	2018	
18.	ASGC Tower/windsor residence 152 m	37	high-rise building	2016	
19.	The Court	1	152 m	37	high-rise building	2019	
20.	I-Rise	2	152 m	37	high-rise building	2011	



Shenzhen: It was corrected by an insider who provided everything but unfortunately I didn't save all the previous data of the cities before the shenzhen increased except the increases I added on. But I will provide for Shenzhen last year increases. The city has increased in total 40 skyscrapers. As for reference all the data has been added accordingly http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/com...ax_year=9999&skip_comparison=on&output[]=list

Shenzhen 2019 increases and completed skyscrapers: The city saw 38 skyscrapers completed in 2019 no city in the world has completed this much last year.

1 Ping An Finance Center South	Shenzhen (CN)	286	938	51	2019	composite	hotel / office
2 One Excellence Tower 1	Shenzhen (CN)	283.8	931	62	2019	composite	office
3 Shenzhen Metro Che Kung Temple Hub	Shenzhen (CN)	268.8	882	55	2019	composite	office
4 Bojin Business Plaza Tower 1	Shenzhen (CN)	260.9	856	53	2019	composite	office
5 OCT One	Shenzhen (CN)	259	850	57	2019 residential / office
6 Huide Tower	Shenzhen (CN)	258	846	58	2019	composite	office / hotel
7 Vanke Yun City	Shenzhen (CN)	243.8	800	56	2019	composite	office
8 Shenzhen Guosen Securities Tower	Shenzhen (CN)	228	748	50	2019	composite	office
9 Vanke One City Office Tower	Shenzhen (CN)	220	722	51	2019	concrete	office / hotel / retail
10 Vanke Times Square	Shenzhen (CN)	211	692	47	2019	concrete	office
11 HBC Huilong Center	Shenzhen (CN)	205.5	674	47	2019	concrete	office
12 Prince Plaza	Shenzhen (CN)	204.8	672	42	2019	composite	office
13 Kexinkexueyuan Tower D1	Shenzhen (CN)	204.8	672	41	2019 office
14 Kexinkexueyuan Tower D2	Shenzhen (CN)	204.2	670	42	2019 office
15 Kexinkexueyuan Tower D3	Shenzhen (CN)	204.2	670	41	2019 office
16 Bojin Business Plaza Tower 2	Shenzhen (CN)	201.7	662	41	2019	composite	office
17 One Excellence Tower 3	Shenzhen (CN)	200.4	658	43	2019	composite	office
18 SF Express Headquarter Building	Shenzhen (CN)	200	656	45	2019	concrete	office
19 CLP Great Wall Building South Tower	Shenzhen (CN)	199.6	655	39	2019	composite	office
20 Tanglang City Tower A#	Shenzhen (CN)	196.7	645	43	2019 office / retail
21 Fangda Square T1	Shenzhen (CN)	184	604	39	2019 office / retail
22 Hongyi Tower	Shenzhen (CN)	172	564	36	2019 office
23 China Resources City Renfu Phase III Tower 3	Shenzhen (CN)	172	564	54	2019	concrete	residential
24 China Resources City Renfu Phase III Tower 6	Shenzhen (CN)	171.8	563	53	2019	concrete	residential
25 KIC Cloud City Tower 1 Block C	Shenzhen (CN)	170.8	560	40	2019 office
25 KIC Cloud City Tower 1 Block D	Shenzhen (CN)	170.8	560	40	2019 office
27 China Resources City Renfu Phase III Tower 5	Shenzhen (CN)	170.8	560	53	2019	concrete	residential
28 China Resources City Renfu Phase III Tower 4	Shenzhen (CN)	166.6	547	52	2019	concrete	residential
29 The Peninsula Phase 4 Tower B	Shenzhen (CN)	161	528	50	2019	concrete	residential
29 The Peninsula Phase 4 Tower C	Shenzhen (CN)	161	528	50	2019	concrete	residential
29 The Peninsula Phase 4 Tower D	Shenzhen (CN)	161	528	50	2019	concrete	residential
32 Greenview Meijing Guangchang	Shenzhen (CN)	161	528	38	2019 office
33 Longgang Jiuzuan Block 3A	Shenzhen (CN)	158.7	521	45	2019 residential
33 Longgang Jiuzuan Block 3B	Shenzhen (CN)	158.7	521	45	2019 residential
35 Longgang Jiuzuan Block 2B	Shenzhen (CN)	157.6	517	45	2019 residential
36 Longgang Jiuzuan Block 1A	Shenzhen (CN)	154.4	507	31	2019 office
37 Longgang Jiuzuan Block 3C	Shenzhen (CN)	154.1	506	31	2019 office
38 Peng Runda Commercial Plaza East Tower	Shenzhen (CN)	151	495	35	2019 hotel / office
38 Peng Runda Commercial Plaza West Tower	Shenzhen (CN)	151	495	35	2019 office


----------



## Skyscraper nerd (Jan 5, 2020)

Hebrewtext said:


> ^^ and luck of data in CTBUH
> 
> data from Emporis and this forum :
> 
> ...


Most of the Tel Aviv U/C buildings are not listed on CTBUH or Skyscrapercenter all the correction you see here are listed skyscrapers but were unaccounted for due to lack of info all I did is provide info for these skyscrapers that were already listed. Off the grid buildings are not included


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

isaidso said:


> ^^ I do apologize for my criticism below as you are doing a good job. kay:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Writing this post I went onto an one hour long little internet research trip looking at wacky borders. I knew it was bad, but this is just so ridiculous when you just look at satellite images and compare borders. So here it goes:

I totally agree for one well-known city, Manila.

The best example, why we should always count metro area is Manila. The city proper of Manila ends in the middle of an urban area. Only 2 buildings over 200m are in Manila city proper, but really, if you can hop in a bus for a few minutes and reach another city without having any visual indication of exiting a city, it should count towards it. Center of Manila City proper and Quezon City City proper (the furthest skyscraper areas!) are around 13km apart. That's similar to the 11km distance of Futian and Houhai (and those aren't even the furthest skylines in Shenzhen) and less than the around 18km distance of Downtown Dubai and Dubai Marina skyline (which has a lot of nonurban parts on that stretch). And with that Metro Manila has like 35 buildings over 200m under it's belt (completed and topped out), which is much more appropriate of what feels like a city instead of what authorities call a city. So entering Makati, Mandaluyong, Manila, Quezon City, Pasig, Taguig City separately into the list seems just ridiculous to me. Look at that map:










This shows Makati, Taguig City, Mandaluyong and Pasig skylines all in walking distance of each other (all have 200m+ skyscrapers). Note how Makati, excludes the highrise area of Taguig City, just to loop around and include the suburban area behind it, which is further away than both Taguig's Main skyline and the Mandaluyong Skyline just across the river. Also that park in the middle of Makati is part of Manila City Proper, because of course it is. Metro Manila is king of wacky borders and in the first few years of following skyscrapers, Manila always escaped my radar, because it just always shows up as different cities, because technically that is true.

On this picture you can see The Podium (blue skyscraper under construction), which is in Mandaluyong. Across to the street to the forground/right direction all the other buildings are in Pasig. And I think to the left you can actually see highrises located in San Juan City and Quezon City a bit in the distance. This Mandaluyong, Pasig divide goes directly thru the skyline

I would go further and count Jersey City to New York City, Mississauga to Toronto. And maybe Kawasaki, Yokohama to Tokyo and Foshan to Guangzhou. But Metro Manila is probably the most ludicrous and obvious case.


----------



## Kadzman (Aug 10, 2015)

Sorry, somehow the paragraph on NYC and Tokyo didn't show till later and I was remarking on the same thing.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

^^
i changed my paragraph a lot of times, might even be that you posted before me, I do not know, I just kept editing because the topic was so interesting and I kept finding more ridiculousness.


----------



## Bobdreamz (Sep 12, 2002)

Skyscraper nerd said:


> The construction is going moderately for some cities 3-5 every 3-4 years period while for others they tend to get busy building.
> 
> Top Under construction category for the top 10-39
> 
> ...


Did you forget to include Miami in the list above?
It currently has 9 towers over 150+ meters Under Construction.
Source : http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/com...n&status[0]=UC&status[1]=UCT&type[0]=building


----------



## Skyscraper nerd (Jan 5, 2020)

Bobdreamz said:


> Did you forget to include Miami in the list above?
> It currently has 9 towers over 150+ meters Under Construction.


I will add all Under construction for each city precisely after I finish listing the increases. I will be building this thread like a skyscraper I will be adding little bit here and there until we have a whole building.



KillerZavatar said:


> Writing this post I went onto an one hour long little internet research trip looking at wacky borders. I knew it was bad, but this is just so ridiculous when you just look at satellite images and compare borders. So here it goes:
> 
> I totally agree for one well-known city, Manila.
> 
> ...


You raise some really good points here regarding manila and some other cities especially Manila and I think it became like that due to how the adminstration has divided the cities in Manila metro.

But if you look at other great cities that has what I call ''Sister city'' Example Shanghai, Dubai, New York, Toronto and Shenzhen have all sister cities. 

In Shanghai's case it's Suzhou the city is in Shanghai metro but in different province adminstration wise (Jiangsu province) even tho they sit right across each other and sister cities and the same goes to Dubai it has a sister city in Sharjah that sits right next to it but has different adminstration and king altogether even tho it's within Dubai metro so these cities can't be counted for Shanghai or Dubai and the same goes to New York with New Jersey it's another sister city scenario due to sitting right next to each other and New Jersey is included in the New York metro but they are both different states adminstration wise (State of New Jersey and State of New York). Edit In Tokyo's case Imo Yokohama is to far out and they don't share a direct border.

All tho I think Manila should be counted for it's metro but if you count metro for larger cities that have sister cities it gets messy all tho not all big cities have sister cities but some do. 

Example Seoul has also a sister city in Incheon that sits right next to it and is included in Seoul metro with the same adminstration but still can't count for Seoul so they become different entities they have a border separating them but imo perhaps Incheon should count for Seoul but things will get messy since it's officially not part of Seoul. Kuala Lumpur has two twin sister cities in Petaling Jaya and Shah Alam who belong to a different adminstration.

You also must consider that some cities are bigger than other cities territory wise despite density or population some cities are spread out and people enjoy larger space while others it's tight space. There is also Shenzhen-Hong Kong situation two equally big sister cities and the question is who is gonna annex who? They are in different adminstrations and two different cities that have a border between them it's like New York and Toronto across each other with a border between them the question would also be who is gonna annex who? I didn't know before researching that Toronto and New york are sister cities despite the border. 

The person who took this picture stands in New york and the skyline is Toronto which means they can see Toronto skyline from new york and vice versa. 











New Jersey, Incheon, Sharjah, Suzhou and Mississauga should remain sister cities and separate


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

map of central Tel Aviv - Yafo metro projects

even 20 meters apart from one city tower to another.


https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=14qUYB3xAs5k_VlWP0IaUJgSte_Y&ll=32.0646478852662%2C34.78474231648386&z=12


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

^^^Shanghai and Suzhou are over 50 miles apart. Seoul and Incheon, as well as Dubai and Sharjah, are a full 15 miles apart. (obviously quite close)

On the other hand, Jersey City is literally NYC skyline-runoff right across the Hudson. We are literally talking about less than 1 mile apart between the edges of their respective skylines. Another example is where I live, Boston and Cambridge. Other than arbitrary borders (and a mostly narrow river) there's really no indication that they aren't part of the same city. In both the JC/NYC and Boston/Cambridge examples, those cities appear to each contribute to the same cohesive skyline. I don't think this is the same as cities with obvious breaks between them.

Hard to argue the numbers for these should be counted separately.

New Jersey and Manhattan by fishyfish_arcade, on Flickr

Empire State Building by wyliepoon, on Flickr


----------



## Skyscraper nerd (Jan 5, 2020)

DZH22 said:


> ^^^Shanghai and Suzhou are over 50 miles apart. Seoul and Incheon, as well as Dubai and Sharjah, are a full 15 miles apart. (obviously quite close)
> 
> On the other hand, Jersey City is literally NYC skyline-runoff right across the Hudson. We are literally talking about less than 1 mile apart between the edges of their respective skylines. Another example is where I live, Boston and Cambridge. Other than arbitrary borders (and a mostly narrow river) there's really no indication that they aren't part of the same city. In both the JC/NYC and Boston/Cambridge examples, those cities appear to each contribute to the same cohesive skyline. I don't think this is the same as cities with obvious breaks between them.
> 
> Hard to argue the numbers for these should be counted separately.


Thats a good point Jersey city is right across but still outside of the official New York borders. I have seen photos of the cities you mentioned above skyline mixing and even for Toronto and New York but you are correct Jersey City is basically New York but still tho outside of the official city borders


----------



## Skyscraper nerd (Jan 5, 2020)

Hebrewtext said:


> map of central Tel Aviv - Yafo metro projects
> 
> even 20 meters apart from one city tower to another.
> 
> ...


I will do a research on Tel Aviv. I can see that the city is separated in different parts in some places even 7 to 9 parts. I will give you a full answer after the research i will try to solve it


----------



## citysquared (Jun 10, 2019)

Amazing work Skyscraper nerd - maybe I missed something - so I just want to clarify something.

Emporis lists Toronto with something like 723 150 m+ skyscrapers whereas Skyscraper centre (SC) gives it 67. I am assuming that latter figure refers to how many scrapers in the dominant skyline? whereas former is all the scrapers in Toronto, right? 

If this is the case I wonder if SC includes all the scrapers in all of Toronto's skyscraper clusters or skylines?


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Hebrewtext said:


> map of central Tel Aviv - Yafo metro projects
> 
> even 20 meters apart from one city tower to another.
> 
> ...


wow, Tel Aviv is in the same spot as Manila. I just never realized it as it has less buildings over 200m.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

citysquared said:


> Emporis lists Toronto with something like 723 150 m+ skyscrapers whereas Skyscraper centre (SC) gives it 67. I am assuming that latter figure refers to how many scrapers in the dominant skyline? whereas former is all the scrapers in Toronto, right?
> 
> If this is the case I wonder if SC includes all the scrapers in all of Toronto's skyscraper clusters or skylines?


I'm assuming you meant to write 72 150m+ rather than 723 150m+. I count 70 150m+ skyscrapers in the Toronto CMA (metropolitan area) vs. 67 in the City of Toronto. So only 3 such buildings exist beyond City of Toronto boundaries: all of them in Mississauga. 

As you can see, using the 150m+ benchmark there isn't much difference in the tally. Going forward that won't be the case however. The nodes beyond City of Toronto boundaries are starting to build much taller. Both Mississauga and Vaughan are building 150m+ skyscrapers and have lots more in the pipeline. 

Almost all the databases I've seen use city boundaries. In many cases (Chicago) it's fine but in some cases (Manila) it significantly effects the count. Most people will not know enough about political divisions in these places to know what they're looking at. For Toronto, the buildings in the foreground will be counted as it's in Etobicoke (part of the City of Toronto) while none of the buildings in the distance will be counted as that's the City of Mississauga. 


Toronto in the foreground, Mississauga in the distance


Smoggy Haze Over Mississauga .... Mississauga, Ontario, Canada by Greg's Southern Ontario (catching Up Slowly), on Flickr​


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Shanghai and Suzhou are now counted as one city as they physically conjoined in 2015:

This is the 'join' below (Suzhou at left and Shanghai at right), where 740,00 people live in Kunshan.

This is actually quite an old image, it's even more built up now:










More recent overview of the blanketing urban area (white or sandy coloured) between the highrise city centres (dark patches):


----------



## citysquared (Jun 10, 2019)

isaidso said:


> I'm assuming you meant to write 72 150m+ rather than 723 150m+. I count 70 150m+ skyscrapers in the Toronto CMA (metropolitan area) vs. 67 in the City of Toronto. So only 3 such buildings exist beyond City of Toronto boundaries: all of them in Mississauga.
> 
> As you can see, using the 150m+ benchmark there isn't much difference in the tally. Going forward that won't be the case however. The nodes beyond City of Toronto boundaries are starting to build much taller. Both Mississauga and Vaughan are building 150m+ skyscrapers and have lots more in the pipeline.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification and the nice illustrative skyline pics. I was surprised by what I saw on Emporis. It has Toronto with 723 skyscrapers and then a list:


https://www.emporis.com/city/100993/toronto-canada


Am I seeing things? 


Based on todays article in CBC what you say is confirmed.


https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/toronto-skyscrapers-chicago-1.5429816


----------



## Skyscraper nerd (Jan 5, 2020)

isaidso said:


> What does this list represent?


 Okay. I may have forgotten to emphasize or elaborate what it represents. 

Topped out basically means buildings that are Architecturally Topped Out and Structurally Topped Out.. The list is for exclusively topped out buildings currently and they will all change into completed status from early to late 2020 with few late cases reaching early 2021. These buildings are basically finished and only need work on the interior design. 

The list is about top cities with most ''TOPPED OUT'' buildings currently waiting to be added on the completed list during 2020


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I understand the term 'topped out'. What you're showing are 150m+ buildings that are topped out but not yet included as 'Built'?


----------



## Skyscraper nerd (Jan 5, 2020)

isaidso said:


> I understand the term 'topped out'. What you're showing are 150m+ buildings that are topped out but not yet included as 'Built'?


 Correct. Some of them you will see them completed in Febuary, Marts, April, May, June, July august etc etc the remaining of this year and some early next year. All of them are 150m+ and undergoing interior design work as we speak


----------



## Skyscraper nerd (Jan 5, 2020)

I went thru Panama city and ''Greater Tel Aviv'' Gush dan גּוּשׁ דָּן metropolitan area and normally Tel aviv is tiny due to the local admin there separating the Gush Dan metro into smaller pockets but still within the same metropolitan area. 

Panama city didn't see any increase and everything seems to be accounted. 

Tel Aviv metro: Has a total of 25 Skyscrapers and by default enters top 50 when ''Tel Aviv metro is counted within the Gush Dan metropolitan zone while most skyscrapers are located in Tel aviv, Ramat Gan, Bat Yam, Bnei Brak and one in Givatayim. Gush Dan metro is a moderate city size scale but small metro compared to other normal world metropolitan standard size. It's the same size as Shenzhen proper not including metro where as shenzhen itself is moderate size city not big per normal standard like Shanghai, Los Angeles, Dubai, Tokyo or even perhaps the large Melbourne that is a huge city territory wise and twice bigger than these other big cities I mentioned territory wise.

The Gush Dan metro map looks like a cat or small animal held upside down. Reminds me of the Italian shoe map but this time it's an animal.. Unique map indeed. 









I couldn't find anything in Holon district I thought there would be something there? In district 8. But overall metro Tel aviv/Gush Dan has been completed. All of the skyscraper names of Tel aviv metro and Manila will be added on the list above that has all the increased skyscraper names to keep the data simple it will be added into that post and later on everything will be added on Wikipedia and other platforms. Israel keeps giving miracles once again with this map it's equivalent of the sea-splitting in maps.


----------



## Urbanlover84 (Jul 11, 2016)

Kadzman said:


> That's one of the issues with KL rather arbitrary border. Some areas use KL street addresses and postcodes but actually pay property taxes, utilities and municipal services to some other councils.


Agree that Kuala Lumpur should be treated like Metro Manila too. The official border is too small but "cultural border" is a lot bigger. It's common to those who live in Greater KL/Klang Valley to loosely refer the whole Klang Valley as just Kuala Lumpur because of the continuous urban area from the centre of Kuala Lumpur to the edge of Klang Valley.


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Skyscraper nerd said:


> I went thru Panama city and ''Greater Tel Aviv'' Gush dan גּוּשׁ דָּן metropolitan area and normally Tel aviv is tiny due to the local admin there separating the Gush Dan metro into smaller pockets but still within the same metropolitan area.


sorry , but the map you have posted is just for Tel Aviv municipality (52 km2) and not for the metropolitan area (1516 km2) .


Tel Aviv - Yafo metro has 33 Skyscrapers and 39 Skyscrapers are U.C. (150+m).


----------



## TheDivan (Mar 22, 2019)

Skyscraper nerd said:


> I have completed the metro manila area It has 74 skyscrappers if you count the ''Metro Manila'' and by default enters top 20. Which is an increase of 26 skyscrapers which means makati still has the majority of skyscrapers in metro manila (48)
> 
> @Kadzman Thanks for the info. I reviewed the informations you provided they were helpful. I have verified a couple of them while some of them were in P-Jaya but others where solid. Example the elements @ Ampang was literally few meters outside of KL admin zone. I have never seen that before. https://www.google.com/maps/place/T...5df80692fb738fd3!8m2!3d3.161875!4d101.7480815
> 
> ...


Let me help you with Manila...


METRO MANILA
================================================
(Makati- existing)
1	PBCOM Tower 259 m	
2	Trump Tower at Century City 251 m 
3	Gramercy Residences 250 m 
4	Discovery Primea 250 m 
5	Shang Salcedo Place 250 m 
6	Alphaland Makati Place 220 m	
7	G.T. International Tower	217 m	
8	Petron Megaplaza 210 m 
9	The Rise 210 m 
10	Park Terraces Point Tower	210 m 
11	Knightsbridge Residences	209 m 
12	Edades Tower 205 m	
13	San Lorenzo Tower 204 m 
14	One Rockwell West Tower 202 m 
15	Three Central 200 m 
16	Philamlife Tower 200 m 
17	Milano Residences 196 m 
18	One Central 195 m 
19	RCBC Plaza Yuchengco Tower	192 m 
20	Park Terraces 1 187 m 
21	Park Terraces 2 187 m 
22	Shang Grand Tower 180 m 
23	Alphaland Makati Tower 180 m 
24	LKG Tower 180 m 
25	Roxas Triangle Tower I 174 m 
26	Robinsons Summit Center 174 m 
27	The Enterprise Center Tower I	172 m 
28	Manila Tower 171 m 
29	Laguna Tower 171 m 
30	Two RCBC Plaza 170 m 
31	The Beacon - Arnaiz Tower	170 m 
32	World Hotel and Residences	170 m 
33	One Rockwell East Tower 165 m 
34	Rufino Pacific Tower 162 m 
35	Rizal Tower 161 m 
36	Ayala Tower 1 160 m 
37	The Beacon - Roces Tower	158 m 
38	The Beacon - Amorsolo Tower	158 m 
39	Kroma Tower 157 m	
40	Zuellig Building 155 m	
41	Exportbank Plaza 155 m 
42	BSA Tower Makati 154 m	
43	The World Centre 152 m 
44	Pacific Plaza Condominiums	150 m 
45	One Legazpi Park 150 m 
46	Forbes Tower (West) 150 m 
47	Four Seasons 150 m
48 Grand SOHO Makati 153 m
49 The Lerato Tower 3 183 m	
50 The Proscenium - Lincoln Tower	179 m	
51 Joya Lofts at Rockwell 1	176 m	
52 The Proscenium - Lorraine Tower	172 m	
53 Senta 172 m	
54 Salcedo Park Apartments II	172 m
55 Joya Lofts at Rockwell 2	168 m	
56 Solstice Tower 1 156 m
57 Jazz Residences 4 156 m	
58 Jazz Residences 3 156 m	
59 Jazz Residences 2 156 m	
60 Jazz Residences 1 156 m
61 Eton Tower 156 m	
62 Salcedo Park Apartments I	156 m	
63 Belton Place 153 m	
64 Victoria de Makati 153 m	
65 The Proscenium - Kirov Tower	214 m
66 The Proscenium - Sakura Tower	195 m	

(Taguig- existing)
1	Grand Hyatt Hotel Manila	318 m 
2	Shangri-La at the Fort 250 m 
3	The Suites at One Bonifacio High Street	227 m 
4	8 Forbestown Road 194 m 
5	The Finance Centre 180 m 
6	Pacific Plaza Tower 2 179 m 
7	Pacific Plaza Tower 1	2	179 m 
8	Trion Towers 3 170 m 
9	Trion Towers 2 170 m 
10	Trion Towers 1 170 m 
11	Uptown Ritz Residence 170 m 
12	RCBC Savings Bank Corporate Center167 m 
13	One Uptown Residence 163 m	
14	Net Park 162 m	
15	The Bellagio Towers C 156 m 
16	The Meranti 150 m	
17	East Tower at One Serendra	150 m	
18 The Sequoia 202 m	
19 West Tower at One Serendra 191 m
20 Fort Victoria Tower C 191 m	
21 Grand Hyatt Manila Residences	191 m	
22 Fort Victoria Tower B 187 m
23 Fort Victoria Tower A 187 m	
24 The Infinity 183 m	
25 The Verve Residences Two  172 m	
26 The Verve Residences One	172 m	
27 Arya Residences Tower A 172 m
28 Beaufort West Tower 164 m	
29 McKinley Park Residences	164 m
30 Madison Park West 160 m
31 High Street South Corporate Plaza Tower 2 160 m	
32 Beaufort East Tower 160 m	
33 ALVEO's The Maridien 160 m
34 Icon Plaza 156 m
35 The Red Oak 153 m	

(Mandaluyong- existing)
1	One Shangri-la Place 2 227 m 
2	One Shangri-la Place 1 227 m 
3	BSA Tower 1 221 m 
4	BSA Tower 2 221 m 
5	St. Francis Tower 2 213 m 
6	St. Francis Tower 1 213 m 
7	The Podium West Tower 210 m 
8	BDO Corporate Center Ortigas	210 m 
9	Twin Oaks Place 2 173 m	
10	Twin Oaks Place 1 173 m	
11	GA Twin Tower 2 165 m	
12	GA Twin Tower 1 165 m 
13	Flair Towers - Tower B 165 m 
14	Flair Towers - Tower A 165 m 
15	Lancaster Suites Condotel	158 m
16 Acqua Private Residences - Iguazu Tower ≈206 m	
17 Acqua Private Residences - Livingstone Tower ≈195 m	
18 Rich Residences 2 ≈195 m	
19 Rich Residences 1 ≈195 m
20 Summit One Tower	1	≈180 m
21 Acqua Private Residences - Dettifoss Tower ≈169 m
22 Acqua Private Residences - Sutherland Tower ≈162 m
23 Pioneer Highlands I ≈158 m
24 Pioneer Highlands II	1	≈158 m
25	Paragon Plaza	1 ≈158 m
26 Sheridan Towers - South Tower	≈154 m	
27 Acqua Private Residences - Niagara Tower ≈154 m	
28 Iris Tower ≈154 m	
29 Hibiscus Tower ≈154 m
30 Axis Residences 1 ≈151 m
31 Soho Central ≈151 m	

(Pasig- existing)
1	The Royalton 230 m 
2	Union Bank Plaza 206 m	
3	One Corporate Center 202 m	
4	One San Miguel Avenue 183 m 
5	Marco Polo Hotel 180 m 
6	Avant-Garde Residences 179 m 
7	Robinson's Equitable Tower	175 m 
8	Discovery Centre 167 m	
9	ADB Avenue Tower 160 m 
10	Oakwood Premier Joy~Nostalg Center 150 m	
11 Brixton Place Brent Tower	≈170 m	
12 Brixton Place Weston Tower	≈170 m	
13 East of Galleria ≈170 m	
14 Exchange Regency ≈158 m	

(Manila City- existing)
1	Grand Riviera Suites 230 m 
2	Golden Empire Tower 203 m 
3	Admiral Baysuites 193 m 
4	Anchor Skysuites 191 m 
5	Birch Tower 178 m	
6	Noble Place 170 m 
7	Pearl of the Orient Tower	168 m	
8	Wharton Parksuites 151 m 
9	University Tower P. Noval	150 m	
10 Green Residences ≈185 m
11 Orchard Residences Tower 2	≈160 m
12 Orchard Residences Tower 1	≈160 m	
13 Victoria de Manila Towe ≈160 m	
14 Torre de Santo Tomas ≈157 m	
15 Vista Taft ≈150 m	
16 8 Adriatico ≈150 m	
17 Malate Bayview Mansion ≈150 m	
18	The Grand Towers 2 ≈150 m
19 The Grand Towers 1 ≈150 m	

(Quezon City- existing)
1	Net-25 Tower 276 m	
2	Tower of Power 237 m 
3	Sky Suites Tower 223 m 
4	Millennium Transmitter 220 m	
5	TV5 Transmitter Tower 200 m 
6	Aspire at Nuvo City 178 m	
7	PTV Television Transmitter	152 m 
8	Dream Tower at Nuvo City	152 m 
9	RPN-IBC Transmitter Tower	150 m
10 One Eastwood Avenue Tower 1	≈178 m	
11 Grass Residences Phase II Tower 5 ≈170 m	
12 Grass Residences Phase II Tower 4 ≈170 m	
13 Eastwood Parkway, Tower 2	≈170 m	
14 Eastwood Parkway, Tower 1	≈170 m	
15 Avila South Tower ≈167 m	
16 Sun Residences 2 ≈163 m	
17 Sun Residences 1 ≈163 m
18 Capital Towers-Rio Tower	≈159 m	
19 Mezza II Residences ≈159 m	
20 Wil Tower Mall Complex ≈159 m	
21 Manhattan Plaza Tower 2 ≈155 m	
22 Zinnia Tower 2 ≈152 m	
23 Zinnia Tower 1 ≈152 m	
24	Princeton Residences ≈152 m	

(Pasay- existing)
1	La Verti Residences 2 ≈151 m	
2	La Verti Residences 1 ≈151 m	

(San Juan- existing)
1	Viridian in Greenhills 190 m 
2	Atlanta Centre	2 179 m -	
3	27 Annapolis 150 m	

=====================================================
(Makati- u/c)
1 Stratford Residences 312 m
2 The Proscenium - Iconique Tower	300 m
3 The Estate Makati 277 m	
4 Park Central North Tower	276 m	
5 Century Spire Tower 245 m	
6 Forbes Media Tower 230 m
7 Garden Tower 2 220 m
8 Park Central South Tower	217 m	
9 Garden Tower 1 200 m
10 Air Residences 196 m	
11 Ayala Triangle Garden North	195 m 
12 Alveo Finance Center	1	188 m
13 Two Roxas Triangle 174 m
14 San Antonio Residence 153 m	

(Taguig- u/c)
1 Aurelia Residences 187 m
2 Uptown Park Suites I 176 m	
3 West Gallery Place 169 m	
4 East Gallery Place 169 m
5 Uptown Park Suites II 160 m

(Mandaluyong- u/c)
1 The Mega Tower 250 m	
2 Westin Manila Sonata Place Residential Tower 188 m
3 The Olive Place Tower 2 ≈184 m	
4 The Olive Place Tower 1 ≈184 m	
5 Sheridan Towers - North Tower	≈154 m
6 Axis Residences 2 ≈151 m
7 Novotel Suites Manila ≈151 m

(Pasig- u/c)
1 The Imperium 240 m
2 Corporate Finance Plaza 226 m	
3 The Exchange Square 204 m	
4 Jollibee Tower 188 m	
5 GLAS Tower 185 m	
6 Unioil Tower 167 m	
7 AIC Grande Tower	1 ≈196 m	

(Manila- u/c)
1 Anchor Grandsuites 208 m
2 Admiral Grandsuites 179 m	
3 Raffles Square Manila 174 m	
4 Torre de Manila 165 m	
5 Victoria de Malate Tower 2	≈160 m
6 Victoria de Malate Tower 1	≈160 m	
7 Victoria de Manila 2 ≈160 m
8 Vista Taft 1344 ≈150 m	

(Quezon City- u/c)
1 INC TV Transmitter Tower 320 m
2 UNTV 37 Tower 222 m	
3 DDT Sky Tower ≈227 m
4 One Eastwood Avenue Tower 2	≈189 m	
5 The Crestmont ≈186 m	
6 Eastwood Global Plaza ≈186 m
7 High Park Vertis North 2 ≈182 m
8 Victoria Station 2 ≈174 m
9 Victoria de Tomas Morato ≈170 m
10 The Orabella ≈170 m	
11 The Celandine ≈170 m	
12 Manhattan Plaza Tower 1 ≈155 m

(San Juan- u/c)
1	Primex Tower ≈188 m


*_Existing 150m+_
(66+35+31+14+19+24+2+3=*194*)
*_U/C 150m+_
(14+5+7+7+8+12+1=*54*)
*_Combined Existing+u/c_
(194+54=*248*)

source: Emporis


----------



## TheDivan (Mar 22, 2019)

isaidso said:


> Do you have the 2016, 2017, 2018, and 2019 versions of that table?


Did not see any updates from them too. I don't have any idea why they halted updating after 2015. Hopefully they would, would love to see what the Top 10 would be now 2020.


----------



## Skyscraper nerd (Jan 5, 2020)

Hebrewtext said:


> sorry , but the map you have posted is just for Tel Aviv municipality (52 km2) and not for the metropolitan area (1516 km2) .
> 
> 
> Tel Aviv - Yafo metro has 33 Skyscrapers and 39 Skyscrapers are U.C. (150+m).


I couldn't locate these extra 8. As for what is verified we have 25. Maybe you have added off-grid ones that I don't know about. You can PM there location and info I will do inspection on them. Btw Gush Dan is the ''Tel Aviv metro'' I only added these within Gush Dan.




TheDivan said:


> Let me help you with Manila...
> 
> 
> METRO MANILA
> ...


Emporis has the most unrelieable source and of all these skyscrapers maybe only 15-20% exist. I have seen cities that claim around 500-600 and some even 800-900 skyscrapers on emporis seems like everyone can edit there and the information is unrelieable. In most cases there are no pictures or even adresses for these skyscrapers. This list is more precise for Metro manila https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_Metro_Manila and the same reason why the global tall building database of the CTBUH only uses relieable and verified data even tho they miss something here and there but they still have great database for skyscraper collection. Emporis is in invalid entirely unless there is strong evidence supporting a specific building that it exists but around 50% or above of all the buildings in emporis can be labelled ''Ghost buildings''


----------



## TheDivan (Mar 22, 2019)

Skyscraper nerd said:


> I couldn't locate these extra 8. As for what is verified we have 25. Maybe you have added off-grid ones that I don't know about. You can PM there location and info I will do inspection on them. Btw Gush Dan is the ''Tel Aviv metro'' I only added these within Gush Dan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You may have a point and Ill check each buildings included on it but mostly I can verify that they are existing for Metro Manila but just the same Ill double check. Although a point to take is when you consider 150m+ bldgs or even 100m+ I have a feeling that only Bangkok has more numbers than MM in Southeast Asia. If emporis is not reliable the more that wikipedia isnt. And for sure 74 is undestatement figure for the whole Metro Manila fyi. Again a similar study was already done on a different thread and Manila is already at 11th in 2015. Much has already happened within 5 years that past so Im curious as to how the ranking would look now.


----------



## Skyscraper nerd (Jan 5, 2020)

TheDivan said:


> You may have a point and Ill check each buildings included on it but mostly I can verify that they are existing for Metro Manila but just the same Ill double check. Although a point to take is when you consider 150m+ bldgs or even 100m+ I have a feeling that only Bangkok has more numbers than MM in Southeast Asia. If emporis is not reliable the more that wikipedia isnt. And for sure 74 is undestatement figure for the whole Metro Manila fyi. Again a similar study was already done on a different thread and Manila is already at 11th in 2015. Much has already happened within 5 years that past so Im curious as to how the ranking would look now.


If we think about Southeast Asia the gap is huge between the big cities Singapore, Jakarta and Bangkok has around the same skyscrapers but Singapore is a modern standard city where as cities like Jakarta, Bangkok and MM are atleast few decades behind as far as infrastructure go thru out the entire cities while Kuala Lumpur also a modern standard city has the most skyscrapers in ASEAN and developing at higher speed compare to the others except Singapore and not only in KL but also other new cities in Malaysia. Jakarta, Bangkok and Manila are far behind KL and Singapore on overall infrastructure and tbh I don't think there is much competition aside from skyscrapers MM, Jakarta and Bangkok need to tear down like more than 80% of their cities and rebuild in order to match the KL and Singapore standard.

They need an entire make over in Jakarta, Bangkok and MM to many shanty districts i would say like 80% if not more. They are big but 3rd grade cities when it comes to infrastructure. KL and Singapore are world class cities and superior to 95% of all European cities infrastructure wise maybe La Defense and parts of Frankfurt can match them. The gap is considerable huge between these two cities and other ASEAN cities.

Even the European cities are 2nd grade cities infrastructure wise and just average not bad or good just average. There are only about 15 cities that meet the world class modern standard for urban metropolitan city. The reason why the European cities are 2nd grade is because of to many 17th and 18th century styled buildings being allover the place especially in Scandinavia, Netherlands, UK, Germany, France, etc etc


----------



## TheDivan (Mar 22, 2019)

Skyscraper nerd said:


> If we think about Southeast Asia the cap is huge between the big cities Singapore, Jakarta and Bangkok has around the same skyscrapers but Singapore is a modern standard city where as cities like Jakarta, Bangkok and MM are atleast few decades behind as far as infrastructure go thru out the entire cities while Kuala Lumpur also a modern standard city has the most skyscrapers in ASEAN and developing at higher speed compare to the others except Singapore and not only in KL but also other new cities in Malaysia. Jakarta, Bangkok and Manila are far behind KL and Singapore on overall infrastructure and tbh I don't think there is much competition aside from skyscrapers MM, Jakarta and Bangkok need to tear down like more than 80% of their cities and rebuild in order to match the KL and Singapore standard.
> 
> They need an entire make over in Jakarta, Bangkok and MM to many shanty districts i would say like 80% if not more. They are big but 3rd grade cities when it comes to infrastructure. KL and Singapore are world class cities and superior to 95% of all European cities infrastructure wise maybe La Defense and parts of Frankfurt can match them. The cap is considerable huge between these two cities and other ASEAN cities.
> 
> Even the European cities are 2nd grade cities infrastructure wise and just average not bad or good just average. There are only about 15 cities that meet the world class modern standard for urban metropolitan city. The reason why the European cities are 2nd grade is because of to many 17th and 18th century styled buildings being allover the place especially in Scandinavia, Netherlands, UK, Germany, France, etc etc


KL and SG arent megacities so you can expect them to have less problems than Jakarta, Manila and Bangkok. But how you describe the 3 megacities as 3rd grade is your own opinion. KL in almost all metrics doesnt have the best nor worst in SEA(except probably having the tallest bldg) including skyscrapers since we're talking only about that on this specific thread, you probably need to research further. Bangkok has the most highrises and skyscraper in the region second is Manila, KL is only actually 4th behind SG when you consider 100m+ or 150m+. If you go 200m+ Jakarta tops it. You can try verifying more data to check my points of their validity. Anyway, kudos on making a thread like this so we can come up with more comprehensive and updated information as skyscraper enthusiasts. My only advise is be open to information provided. Check and balance and then recheck. Im pretty sure you have still so many information to improve and update which contains inaccuracies. Just the same thank you.


----------



## Skyscraper nerd (Jan 5, 2020)

TheDivan said:


> KL and SG arent megacities so you can expect them to have less problems than Jakarta, Manila and Bangkok. But how you describe the 3 megacities as 3rd grade is your own opinion. KL in almost all metrics doesnt have the best nor worst in SEA(except probably having the tallest bldg) including skyscrapers since we're talking only about that on this specific thread, you probably need to research further. Bangkok has the most highrises and skyscraper in the region second is Manila, KL is only actually 4th behind SG when you consider 100m+ or 150m+. If you go 200m+ Jakarta tops it. You can try verifying more data to check my points of their validity. Anyway, kudos on making a thread like this so we can come up with more comprehensive and updated information as skyscraper enthusiasts. My only advise is be open to information provided. Check and balance and then recheck. Im pretty sure you have still so many information to improve and update which contains inaccuracies. Just the same thank you.


Highrises 100m+ dosen't really count in skyscraper context thats why KL has more skyscrapers. They actully lost out on dozens due to them being in KL metro (P-Jaya and other cities in the metro which I exluded because they were outside of the KL admin border) KL has most skyscrapers as per stats (150m+ skyscrapers) Bangkok and Jakarta almost same amount followed by Singapore


----------



## TheDivan (Mar 22, 2019)

Skyscraper nerd said:


> Highrises 100m+ dosen't really count in skyscraper context thats why KL has more skyscrapers. They actully lost out on dozens due to them being in KL metro (P-Jaya and other cities in the metro which I exluded because they were outside of the KL admin border) KL has most skyscrapers as per stats (150m+ skyscrapers) Bangkok and Jakarta almost same amount followed by Singapore


Even with highrises excluded, I believe KL metro wont have more skyscrapers than Bangkok nor Manila. You can try to research more fully, you're missing out a lot of vital information. As I have shown on the list, Metro Manila has already *194* bldgs 150m+ which is way more than what KL metro has at *138*. I'm sure Bangkok wont falter either in numbers. Jakarta has it in 200m+ but still is below the 3 mentioned plus SG in 150m+. If there is margin of error on the Manila list I'm guessing it's 5% or below.


----------



## Skyscraper nerd (Jan 5, 2020)

TheDivan said:


> Even with highrises excluded, I believe KL metro wont have more skyscrapers than Bangkok nor Manila. You can try to research more fully, you're missing out a lot of vital information. As I have shown on the list, Metro Manila has already *194* bldgs 150m+ which is way more than what KL metro has at *138*. I'm sure Bangkok wont falter either in numbers. Jakarta has it in 200m+ but still is below the 3 mentioned plus SG in 150m+. If there is margin of error on the Manila list I'm guessing it's 5% or below.


I would say more than 50% the thing with emporis is that the data is not only poor but misleading where as according to emporis Guangzhou has like around 500-600 or Hong kong nearly a 1000. There are example many buildings below 100m listed as 170m on emporis the data there is not usable. Unless the bulding has other strong evidence of it's exists, floor, developer, age etc etc pictures, google earth location and many more evidence


----------



## TheDivan (Mar 22, 2019)

Skyscraper nerd said:


> I would say more than 50% the thing with emporis is that the data is not only poor but misleading where as according to emporis Guangzhou has like around 500-600 or Hong kong nearly a 1000. There are example many buildings below 100m listed as 170m on emporis the data there is not usable. Unless the bulding has other strong evidence of it's exists, floor, developer, age etc etc pictures, google earth location and many more evidence


Ill check them out. There is an option to sort them from all buildings to existing, planned, etc. All of them are coded with each colors. You just need to meticulously sort them one by one. I can give you what you want evidences or such once I have time to do so at least for Manila and Bangkok. I also want to see the true Top 10,20 or 50 not just the popular top 10, etc


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

great work, different countries have different politics, which makes this whole ordeal really messy indeed.


----------



## lun_calvin (May 15, 2012)

TheDivan said:


> Even with highrises excluded, I believe KL metro wont have more skyscrapers than Bangkok nor Manila. You can try to research more fully, you're missing out a lot of vital information. As I have shown on the list, Metro Manila has already *194* bldgs 150m+ which is way more than what KL metro has at *138*. I'm sure Bangkok wont falter either in numbers. Jakarta has it in 200m+ but still is below the 3 mentioned plus SG in 150m+. If there is margin of error on the Manila list I'm guessing it's 5% or below.


Don't say u believe .. we need a source to prove it
Greater KL have more than 138 buildings over 150m+ just many buildings in Malaysia no have information for the final height after completed..


----------



## akif90 (Sep 11, 2012)

TheDivan said:


> Even with highrises excluded, I believe KL metro wont have more skyscrapers than Bangkok nor Manila. You can try to research more fully, you're missing out a lot of vital information. As I have shown on the list, Metro Manila has already *194* bldgs 150m+ which is way more than what KL metro has at *138*. I'm sure Bangkok wont falter either in numbers. Jakarta has it in 200m+ but still is below the 3 mentioned plus SG in 150m+. If there is margin of error on the Manila list I'm guessing it's 5% or below.


Any source for your claim?

*KL city centre + south suburb panorama*


















*CREDIT TO FRONGKY*

*MOAST KL HIGHRISE BLOCKED/HIDED BY HILL*
*KUALA LUMPUR*









CREDIT TO: Michael Boon


----------



## akif90 (Sep 11, 2012)

*Puchong Town , part of Greater KL*










*East petaling Jaya suburbs + Desa Park City*


----------



## Sukhumvit (Feb 8, 2020)

Skyscraper nerd said:


> - Completed constructions
> 
> 3. Shenzhen's (previously 235) (Current correct data 268) increases with 33 and has 92 skycrapers above 200m and 2nd placed in that category. update + 33
> 
> ...


According to ctbuh.org statistics now :
Shenzhen has
*275* skyscrapers higher than 150m
*96* skyscrapers higher than 200m
*12* skyscrapers higher than 300m
*58* buildings under construction


----------



## lun_calvin (May 15, 2012)

akif90 said:


> Any source for your claim?
> 
> Just kl sentral , mid valley , Bangsar , damansara , Mont kiara , bukit jalil , cheras area etc..aldy have hundreds of bloks condo/office/hotel buildings over 100m+ or 150m+


----------



## Sukhumvit (Feb 8, 2020)

Skyscraper nerd said:


> 7. Kuala Lumpur (Previously 78) (Current correct data 138) Increases with 26. KL and Hong kong had the biggest increases KL jumped from 15th place to 10th. update + 34


I found a problem here. If Kuala Lumpur has 138 skyscrapers, increase will be +60.
You give us a list of 26 new buildings for Kuala Lumpur…
78+26 = 104


----------



## MalimDeMan (Sep 2, 2015)

TheDivan said:


> Even with highrises excluded,* I believe KL metro wont have more skyscrapers than Bangkok nor Manila*. You can try to research more fully, you're missing out a lot of vital information. As I have shown on the list, Metro Manila has already *194* bldgs 150m+ which is way more than what KL metro has at *138*. I'm sure Bangkok wont falter either in numbers. Jakarta has it in 200m+ but still is below the 3 mentioned plus SG in 150m+. If there is margin of error on the Manila list I'm guessing it's 5% or below.


Absurd statement and claimed. KL metro or Greater KL size (2793.27sqkm)is so much larger than Metro Manila (619.57sqkm). 10x larger than KL city area. Furthermore, I can say half of the Greater KL residents living on highrise apartment.


----------



## Kadzman (Aug 10, 2015)

As per Wikipedia entry of 2019 Kuala Lumpur's tallest buildings with location coordinates. This is for the city proper, not the metro area, with citations from CTBUH and Emporis. I do believe that Skyscrapernerd has objectively and meticulously verified and fine-tuned the discrepancies that came out from available sources, at least for KL proper for his own list.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_Kuala_Lumpur



> According to the World Tallest 50 Urban Agglomeration 2010 Projection by the Council on Tall Buildings and Urban Habitat, Kuala Lumpur was ranked 10th among cities to have most buildings above 100 metres with a combined height of 34,035 metres from its 244 high rise buildings[1]. *As of 2019, the city of Kuala Lumpur has over 1,900[2] completed high-rises building, of which over 700 are buildings standing taller than 100 m (328 ft); 170 buildings over 150 m (492 ft), 42 buildings over 200 m (656 ft) and 5 buildings over 300 m (984 ft)*, the majority of it being located in the KLCC, Golden Triangle, Mont' Kiara and Old Downtown[3].


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

edit


----------



## akif90 (Sep 11, 2012)

credit to Choiruman


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Skyscraper nerd said:


> - Under construction
> (dose not include proposed, approved or on hold) - Current correct data for all Under C:
> 
> 1. Dubai (67)
> ...


Tokyo has *23* skyscrapers over 150m under construction right now.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

And Toronto has *41 buildings* 150m+ currently under construction.


1. The One, 309m
2. YSL Residences, 299m
3. 160 Front, 240m
4. CIBC Square I, 238m
5. Canada House I, 231m
6. Sugar Wharf D, 230m
7. Eau de Soleil 1, 228m
8. Sugar Wharf E, 218m
9. Pinnacle One, 216m
10. 33 Yorkville, 216m
11. Canada Houe II, 202m
12. M City 1, 198m
13. M City 2, 198m
14. Wellesley on the Park, 194m
15. 2221 Yonge, 193m
16. 19 Duncan, 186m
17. Rosedale on Bloor, 186m
18. One Yorkville, 183m
19. Water's Edge, 182m
20. Transit City 3, 179m
21. Vita on the Lake, 177m
22. Transit City 1, 175m
23. Transit City 2, 175m
24. TC4, 174m
25. The Well, 174m
26. Teahouse, 170m
27. Edge Towers 1, 170m
28. Eight Cumberland, 170m
29. The Social, 165m
30. E2 at E Place, 162m
31. Lighthouse, 158m
32. The Well Residential 1, 157m
33. 16 York, 157m
34. Yonge and Rich, 156m
35. Nobu East, 156m
36. Nobu West, 156m
37. Theatre District South, 156m
38. Theatre District North, 156m
39. King Blue, 156m
40. PJ Condos, 156m
41. Peter and Adelaide, 154m


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

That's a lot. You have to look at the metro area to get that figure in Tokyo. 

In Tokyo (and Japan in general) the overwhelming majority of construction is in the 50-120m range. It's just cheaper (earthquake engineering is not cheap).


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Tel Aviv metro 72 towers (150+) Comp/T.O/U.C

(63 more Apr/Pro)


----------



## Skyscraper nerd (Jan 5, 2020)

Sukhumvit said:


> I found a problem here. If Kuala Lumpur has 138 skyscrapers, increase will be +60.
> You give us a list of 26 new buildings for Kuala Lumpur…
> 78+26 = 104


All the increases mentioned here will be added so you can see the buildings info. I will add them sometime later. The same for Shenzhen and other cities that saw increases.

Edit: The update is completed find it on the 2nd page post #25


----------



## Skyscraper nerd (Jan 5, 2020)

isaidso said:


> And Toronto has *41 buildings* 150m+ currently under construction.
> 
> 
> 1. The One, 309m
> ...


Can you provide source for this. It will be added in the second around of updates



ukiyo said:


> Tokyo has *23* skyscrapers over 150m under construction right now.





ukiyo said:


> That's a lot. You have to look at the metro area to get that figure in Tokyo.
> 
> In Tokyo (and Japan in general) the overwhelming majority of construction is in the 50-120m range. It's just cheaper (earthquake engineering is not cheap).


Yes indeed Earthquake engineering is expensive. I know Tokyo has way more in the metro area. I only added for the metro Manila and Tel-aviv due to how the cities are setup but I will not includ them as ''metro'' when I update this on Wiki or Skyscrapercenter as that would not be acceptable everything is by official city borders. I only added the metro zones for Manila and Tel-aviv for fun But normally all the stats has to be inside the proper city borders. I excluded couple skyscrapers for New York, Toronto, Kuala Lumpur, and other cities. If metro zone is included things get messy stats wise. Official proper city is the only stats that count


----------



## Sukhumvit (Feb 8, 2020)

Thanks for the good work Skyscraper nerd !

Here is your full list (more readable)

#.___Completed constructions

1.___Hong Kong__________*390*___+35

2.___New York___________*282*____+0

3.___Shenzhen___________*275*___+40

4.___Dubai______________*243*____+44

5.___Shanghai___________*170*____+7

6.___Tokyo______________*157*____+2

7.___Kuala Lumpur________*138*____+60

8.___Guangzhou__________*127*____+12

9.___Chongqing___________*126*____-1

10.__Chicago_____________*125*____-1


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Skyscraper nerd said:


> Can you provide source for this. It will be added in the second around of updates


http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?

I used 'official height' of the choices it provided. 72 Built + 41 U/C = 113. Still short of a top 10 spot but Toronto could find itself there before the decade is out; there are 110 buildings 150m+ at the proposal stage. 



ukiyo said:


> That's a lot. You have to look at the metro area to get that figure in Tokyo.
> 
> In Tokyo (and Japan in general) the overwhelming majority of construction is in the 50-120m range. It's just cheaper (earthquake engineering is not cheap).


The 41 is for metro Toronto: 34 of them are in Toronto, 4 are in Vaughan, and 3 are in Mississauga. Canadian cities do build a lot below 150m but in some places land prices dictate that one go higher to recoup costs. The upper most limit in Toronto seems to be 330-340m these days. It's just not viable to go taller than that unless it's super luxe. It will be a long time before a 400m+ building goes up as the culture is extremely pragmatic and Toronto doesn't do vanity projects.

Your post got me curious about the shorter building stock in Tokyo. For 50-150m there were 1,065 in Tokyo and 1,371 in Toronto. These were using 'city' boundaries for both. I was surprised how similar the numbers were although I thought Tokyo would have more than Toronto. Am I missing something or does that number look right to you?


----------



## Sukhumvit (Feb 8, 2020)

The website ctbuh.org (skyscrapercenter.com) updated Shenzhen statistics today.
Shenzhen has one more skyscraper than New York now…

#.___Completed constructions

1.___Hong Kong__________*390*___+35

2.___Shenzhen___________*283*____+0

3.___New York___________*282*____+0

4.___Dubai______________*243*____+44

5.___Shanghai___________*170*____+7

6.___Tokyo______________*157*____+2

7.___Kuala Lumpur________*138*____+60

8.___Guangzhou__________*127*____+9

9.___Chongqing___________*126*____-1

10.__Chicago_____________*125*____-1


----------



## Skyscraper nerd (Jan 5, 2020)

Sukhumvit said:


> The website ctbuh.org (skyscrapercenter.com) updated Shenzhen statistics today.
> Shenzhen has one more skyscraper than New York now…
> 
> #.___Completed constructions
> ...



Not surprised that Shenzhen has more Skyscrapers than New York City they are also going at much higher pace and has more under construction than anyone else except Dubai. Shenzhen is also a city that is fresh and young. Shenzhen is in teenage years and growing like a teenager. 

It was edited by developers on skyscrapercenter. Hope other developers would do the same for Guangzhou, KL, Dubai, Hong Kong and other cities that so big increases. I will try to do it myself in the coming weeks. 

There is not much more increase at this point on all the big cities that I have researched this is probably the final we have right now which I last edited few days ago and the only increase that will come will be topped out buildings entering completion


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Your efforts are much appreciated. Threads like this are a lot of work.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Skyscraper nerd said:


> Not surprised that Shenzhen has more Skyscrapers than New York City they are also going at much higher pace and has more under construction than anyone else except Dubai. Shenzhen is also a city that is fresh and young. Shenzhen is in teenage years and growing like a teenager.


New York is mainly developing skyscrapers on Manhattan. Shenzhen is basically building skyscrapers in all of it's districts at once, from Nanshan to Longgang. There is so much more room, which means that most skyscraper developments in Shenzhen can just use an empty plot, built a skyscraper and some residential buildings next to it for good measure. New York threads usually have to demo stuff and even then only have a small plot left to work with. So it was unavoidable for Shenzhen to catch up in terms of sheer numbers. What does surprise me though, is that the building function of skyscrapers is pretty similar. New York and Shenzhen, both have around 30% of buildings over 150m as purely residential. Just from visiting both cities, it felt like New York had much more office buildings, as many residents live outside of Manhattan in lowrises. A good chunk of this might be due to expensive condo buildings in New York, as when comparing 200m/250m/300m/350m buildings, Shenzhen goes down to under 5% residential buildings and New York stays at around 30% throughout.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Skyscraper nerd said:


> Not surprised that Shenzhen has more Skyscrapers than New York City they are also going at much higher pace and has more under construction than anyone else except Dubai.


CTBUH says Shenzhen has 71 skyscapers U/C.



KillerZavatar said:


> There is so much more room, which means that most skyscraper developments in Shenzhen can just use an empty plot, built a skyscraper and some residential buildings next to it for good measure.


Actually most skyscraper developments in Shenzhen are on old manufacturing sites. Shenzhen is quite unique in China where alot of developments are brownfield. For example, skyscrapers in Nanshan High Tech Park, Shekou, Chegongmiao, Sungang or Luohu are all redeveloped from exsisting older buildings.


----------

